# Mi nuevo compañero de trabajo: "yo vengo a trabajar, no a hacer amigos"



## Decimus (5 Ago 2022)

Visto en FC:



> Hace poco se incorporó un compañero a la empresa (en un almacén) que es bastante serio, saluda y es educado pero va a lo suyo. Desde el primer día ya avisó al graciosillo porque este le hizo una broma de meterle un paquete de donuts que era para tirar en la mochila (como si tuviera 15 años). Le dijo que a que venía esa tontería, que no tenía ni puta gracia, y el otro le dijo riendose que era una broma y ya, ahí quedó la cosa.
> 
> Ayer de nuevo el graciosillo le hizo un comentario cuando estaba trabajando. Le dijo algo como "tio relajate un poco hombre, que no te van a pagar más por hacerlo más rápido".
> 
> ...


----------



## zirick (5 Ago 2022)

FC es basura. No viertas aquí su mierda


----------



## XRL (5 Ago 2022)

es que si encima que tienes que trabajar tienes que aguantar retrasados...que paguen el doble


----------



## HUSH (5 Ago 2022)

¿El nuevo es español?, lo dudo.


----------



## Acidonitrix (5 Ago 2022)

En la reunión que tenga "el amargado" donde le den el finiquito, le dirán que si "trabajo en equipo".


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Ago 2022)

Son los nuevos robocs egficientes de última generasión que están incorporando las henpresas pa la lucha contra el clima climático


----------



## fool (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## martinmar (5 Ago 2022)

Hace bien, esas tonterías de andar haciendo bromitas hay que cortarlas cuanto antes, si no al final el graciosillo se viene arriba y al final termina la cosa jodida.


----------



## Ryu (5 Ago 2022)

Meterle basura en la mochila. No se por qué el amargado se lo ha tomado mal, si es desternillante.


----------



## Shudra (5 Ago 2022)

Encima de que estás obligado a currar tienes que relacionarte con la demás basura. Ni de coña, hombre.
Hacer lo mínimo y esperar a cobrar.


----------



## fool (5 Ago 2022)

aquí está el graciosillo haciendo de las suyas


----------



## omin0na (5 Ago 2022)

Ryu dijo:


> Meterle basura en la mochila. No se por qué el amargado se lo ha tomado mal, si es desternillante.



Tienes razón yo en su lugar hubiera continuado con la broma, cojo al gracioso y le devuelvo la broma partiéndole la espalda, que también me parece graciosísimo


----------



## François (5 Ago 2022)

Sabiendo que uno de los compañeros es forocochero ya da una pista de que el resto de compañeros son unos hijos de puta retrasados como él. Yo tampoco me relacionaría con ellos.


----------



## Lumpen (5 Ago 2022)

Me representa


----------



## DVD1975 (5 Ago 2022)

Conozco varios casos y los han despedido o no renovado pq el tipo/a iba a su bola fuera del trabajo.
Sobre todo pq el o ella eran muy educados etc pero los amigos fuera 
Yo soy igual sin tengo que ayudar un compañero lo ayudo pero de eso a tener que salir con ellos o quedar fuera del trabajo paso


----------



## Albion (5 Ago 2022)

Menudo pedazo de subnormal el graciosillo.


----------



## Soundblaster (5 Ago 2022)

respetables las 2 posturas, lo correcto es que queden ambas claras desde el principio.


----------



## Eär (5 Ago 2022)

Con más gente seria y menos graciosillos este país funcionaría mejor. Los graciosillos además tienen tendencia a meterla doblada en cuanto pueden.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (5 Ago 2022)

A lo mejor no es un gracioso sino un enfermo mental. Uno pone límites a su desahogo y a su mente. 

Hacen gracias y ya sabes de antemano que jugarán a los minijuegos de Internet cuando se aburran.


----------



## DVD1975 (5 Ago 2022)

El problema es que se están sudamericando las relaciones laborales.
Y volvemos a los tiempos de Franco el jefe es de tu familia la empresa es tu amiga los compañeros de trabajo son tus amigos vamos da asco.


----------



## corolaria (5 Ago 2022)

Uno va al trabajo a lo que va, que es a cumplir con tu parte del contrato para poder cobrar a fin de mes.

Para hacer amigos ya está el bar.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (5 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Conozco varios casos y los han despedido o no renovado pq el tipo/a iba a su bola fuera del trabajo



A mi me invitaron a irme de cierta multinacional americana del ramo deportivo tras los primeros 6 meses de prueba por no encajar en la "cultura de la empresa".

Pero es que yo los fin de semana, los uso para mi, para mi novia, drogarme, vaguear o cortarme las uñas, no a hacer barbacoas para hacer equipo ni mucho menos, "actividades benéficas" que en realidad son campañas de marketing para la empresa.

Tampoco lavo cerebros por encargo. 

Que te jodan Mike.


----------



## mindugi (5 Ago 2022)

Ese buenrrollismo al final te convierte en un bobo sonriente. Si te descuidas te charifican entre cafelitos y el último bozal de moda. Menudo nido de serpientes. Hay mucho progre hdpvta que va amiguito en el trabajo para que a la mínima que no le bailes el agua te coacciona con presión de grupo

En el trabajo MEJOR PARECER SERIO antes que cualquier otra cosa. En España se toman confianzas muy rápido; se suben a la chepa metiéndose en tu vida personal. Los compañeros de oficina NO SON TUS AMIGOS. Te apuñalarán sin dudarlo a la primera de cambio. Lo aprendí bien cuando intentaban entrometerse en mi vida con las vacunas

Para gilipolleces tengo un grupo de amigos fuera del trabajo. Las confianzas con su puta madre. Hago de dron corporativo durante un tercio del día para conseguir dinero, PUNTO. Si no a santo de qué iba a perder el tiempo en una puta oficina donde la gente socializa con psicopatía


----------



## Furymundo (5 Ago 2022)

vas a un curro y un subnormal te mete en la mochila, 
un paquete de donuts, que era para tirar. 

esas cosas a edad adulta, y en un curro

poco le ha pasado al graciosillo.


----------



## Furymundo (5 Ago 2022)

mindugi dijo:


> Ese buenrrollismo al final te convierte en un bobo sonriente. Si te descuidas te charifican entre cafelitos y el último bozal de moda. Menudo nido de serpientes. Hay mucho progre hdpvta que va amiguito en el trabajo para que a la mínima que no le bailes el agua te coacciona con presión de grupo



acabas asi


----------



## Jonny Favourite (5 Ago 2022)

Por propia experiencia los "graciosillos" suelen ser también unos pelotas y unos arrastrados que se ocupan de "dar el parte de novedades" a la jefatura.

Desconfiad de ese tipo de personas


----------



## DVD1975 (5 Ago 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> A mi me invitaron a irme de cierta multinacional americana del ramo deportivo tras los primeros 6 meses de prueba por no encajar en la "cultura de la empresa".
> 
> Pero es que yo los fin de semana, los uso para mi, para mi novia, drogarme, vaguear o cortarme las uñas, no a hacer barbacoas para hacer equipo ni mucho menos, "actividades benéficas" que en realidad son campañas de marketing para la empresa.
> 
> ...



Eso es muy estadounidense.
Empresa secta.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Ago 2022)

El graciosillo es un mierda, probablemente pelota y chivato como ya han dicho. Por eso va tan crecidito por ahí, porque cuenta con la protección de los jefes.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> vas a un curro y un subnormal te mete en la mochila,
> un paquete de donuts, que era para tirar.
> 
> esas cosas a edad adulta, y en un curro
> ...



Poco les suele pasar. Ahora, cuando les pasa, van llorando al jefe y ellos son las víctimas a las que hay que resarcir.


----------



## aron01 (5 Ago 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Visto en FC:



Las oficinas son como colegios, es la puta jungla. Pero a diferencia del colegio, si cae uno pueden caer todos. Por experiencia hay de todo, unos más extrovertidos y otros más introvertidos. No creo que sea correcto que te obliguen a llevarte bien con los compañeros pero al menos sí que interactuar con ellos y luego cada cuál en su puesto haga lo que tenga que hacer, porque es cierto el trabajo no está para hacer amigos ni para follarse entre ellos, eso se hace fuera.
Tantos para unos como para otros ha de haber "buen" ambiente y eso depende más de los que mandan que de los propios trabajadores, ahora si cada superior pasa como de la mierda del ambiente pues eso se convierte en un patio de colegio en el que se pistoearán los unos a los otros y proliferarán los grupitos. Y hacerles putaditas no es la solución.
Cada uno es como es, y como ya he dicho no hay que forzar. Cuando le interese hablará con los demás compañeros, mientras tanto si la empresa funciona y él está a gusto en sus trece pues no cambiará.


----------



## VOXero (5 Ago 2022)

La confianza para hablar y las posibles afinidades surgen con le tiempo. Yo iría igual al menos al principio, tanteando el terreno que luego las confianzas dan asco. Por supuesto que las bromitas y payasadas hay que cortarlas desde el minuto 0


----------



## DVD1975 (5 Ago 2022)

Las empresas imponen lo de hacerse amigos pq es una manera de tener controlado y explotado al personal.
Pe imagínate que el grupo decide trabajar gratis pues si tú eres disidente ya puedes ir buscando otro trabajo.


----------



## ignatiux (5 Ago 2022)

Bien

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ISTVRGI (5 Ago 2022)

Una vez tuve un compañero de trabajo graciosillo que faltaba al respeto cada vez que te dabas la vuelta. Al final lo terminaron echando por subnormal.


----------



## REDDY (5 Ago 2022)

Una cosa es ser gracioso y otra andar a vacilar o tocar los huevos al personal, como andar a meter porquerías en la mochila de un compañero.
A esa gentuza no hay que pasarle ni una. Ni bromas ni hostias.
Hay gente que se han quedado mentalmente anclados en la época del Instituto.


----------



## birdland (5 Ago 2022)

El compañero perfecto


----------



## Piotr (5 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Conozco varios casos y los han despedido o no renovado pq el tipo/a iba a su bola fuera del trabajo.
> Sobre todo pq el o ella eran muy educados etc pero los amigos fuera
> Yo soy igual sin tengo que ayudar un compañero lo ayudo pero de eso a tener que salir con ellos o quedar fuera del trabajo paso



Ves buscando un nuevo trabajo shur.


----------



## thefuckingfury (5 Ago 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> A mi me invitaron a irme de cierta multinacional americana del ramo deportivo tras los primeros 6 meses de prueba por no encajar en la "cultura de la empresa".
> 
> Pero es que yo los fin de semana, los uso para mi, para mi novia, drogarme, vaguear o cortarme las uñas, no a hacer barbacoas para hacer equipo ni mucho menos, "actividades benéficas" que en realidad son campañas de marketing para la empresa.
> 
> ...



Sportradar? Es para avisar a un amigo...


----------



## Mdutch (5 Ago 2022)

Frank Grimes.





No suelen acabar bien.


----------



## Wasi (5 Ago 2022)

Habéis cenado alguna vez con él?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Ago 2022)

Ojo con los hereda empresas que son un auténtico cáncer

Y además, no se relacionan con los demás para que no salgan a la luz sus carencias

Pero también al graciosillo, hay que atarlo corto


----------



## Ace Tone (5 Ago 2022)

Poco le ha pasado al graciosillo subnormal, el tío debería de haberle dado un bofetón "a lo caranchoa" y haberle hecho comer los donuts caducados.


----------



## Gotthard (5 Ago 2022)

A ver, es de ser un poco imbecil ir de estiraillo, sobre todo si es un curro fisico donde tarde o temprano tendras que pedir ayuda a un compañero. 

Entiendo que al final si va de ese plan los compañeros le collejearan duro.


----------



## superloki (5 Ago 2022)

Llega un nuevo y hay que hacerle las bromas pertinentes por ser un novato, y si no le hace gracia es un amargado... muy lógico...


----------



## Karlb (5 Ago 2022)

Como debe ser, ni me lo he leído.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Ago 2022)

Que lo del trabajo en equipo se ha sobredimensionado sí, pero en una empresa no eres más que el engranaje de una maquinaria. Si tu trabajas a tu bola, estás jodiendo el trabajo del resto de engranajes

Como símil, ya puedes ser el mejor delantero o portero de fútbol del mundo, que sin alguien que te la pase, o te ayude a desmarcarte pocos goles meterás, y sin una buena defensa y sin gente que te haga una buena cobertura o presione, te vas a hinchar a recoger balones de la red


----------



## Monsieur George (5 Ago 2022)

mindugi dijo:


> Ese buenrrollismo al final te convierte en un bobo sonriente. Si te descuidas te charifican entre cafelitos y el último bozal de moda. Menudo nido de serpientes. Hay mucho progre hdpvta que va amiguito en el trabajo para que a la mínima que no le bailes el agua te coacciona con presión de grupo
> 
> En el trabajo MEJOR PARECER SERIO antes que cualquier otra cosa. En España se toman confianzas muy rápido; se suben a la chepa metiéndose en tu vida personal. Los compañeros de oficina NO SON TUS AMIGOS. Te apuñalarán sin dudarlo a la primera de cambio. Lo aprendí bien cuando intentaban entrometerse en mi vida con las vacunas
> 
> Para gilipolleces tengo un grupo de amigos fuera del trabajo. Las confianzas con su puta madre. Hago de dron corporativo durante un tercio del día para conseguir dinero, PUNTO. Si no a santo de qué iba a perder el tiempo en una puta oficina donde la gente socializa con psicopatía



Últimamente relacionarse da asco. Y más en el trabajo. Antes del COVID, tenía un pase, pero es que ahora la sociedad se ha vuelto tan estúpida y tan borrega, que socializar con gente del trabajo significa darles la razón con lo del Coronavirus, el bozal, la guerra en Ucrania y, supongo que ahora, con que apagues la luz de tu casa. Cualquier moda que generalicen los medios de lobotomización de masas, tiene su caja de resonancia en el trabajo. Y de ahí no te escapas, porque trabajas por una nómina... En tu casa puedes abstraerte apagando la televisión, pero en el trabajo, durante el café, si las charos de turno se ponen histéricas con el test de antígenos... ¿Qué haces? 

Al final lo más práctico ahora, tal y como está la cosa, es cumplir con lo que estás obligado, y para casa. Si además de trabajar para la empresa, tengo soportar subnormalidades de compañeros, creo que todo trabajador se merecería un plus.

La última subnormalidad que me ha ocurrido en el trabajo es aguantar al jefe en sus reuniones, iniciándolas con un "Hola a *todas*", cuando estábamos 6 hombres y una mujer...


----------



## ZhukovGeorgy (5 Ago 2022)

FC = foro mariquitas


----------



## jdblazquez (5 Ago 2022)

Bueno básicamente el nuevo empleado está avisando al gracioso de turno, que O PARA O LE METE UNA HOSTIA.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A ver, es de ser un poco imbecil ir de estiraillo, sobre todo si es un curro fisico donde tarde o temprano tendras que pedir ayuda a un compañero.
> 
> Entiendo que al final si va de ese plan los compañeros le collejearan duro.



Es que no hace falta que sea físico, pon ejemplos de trabajos roñosos y autistas.

Da igual, siempre necesitas a otros

El contable, necesita que en administración cotejen las facturas o le pasen el extracto de movimientos de la cuenta, o el inventario del almacén
El matemático, necesita que los que meten los datos sean meticulosos y que estén accesibles si necesita consultar una duda
El que mete datos, necesita poder "respirar" de tanto en tanto para no tirarse a la vía del metro al salir del trabajo
Los picacódigos, no son nadie sin los de bases de datos y sin los de sistemas

Si vas a tu bola, se la meterás doblada a tus compañeros cuando hagan su trabajo y te la meterán doblada, porque no te comunicarán los cambios

Así, que sí, en el trabajo, no hace falta que seáis íntimos, pero si tienes que mirar en 20 minutos a quien han expulsado de supervivientes, para tener de que hablar con la charo que te pasa los datos/expedientes o te filtra los usuarios que tienes que atender, pues se hace y punto


----------



## Ace Tone (5 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que lo del trabajo en equipo se ha sobredimensionado sí, pero en una empresa no eres más que el engranaje de una maquinaria. Si tu trabajas a tu bola, estás jodiendo el trabajo del resto de engranajes



Claro, seguro que está más integrado en la empresa y es más productivo el subnormal inmaduro que anda metiendo mierdas en la mochila de sus compañeros, que el tío que cumple con su trabajo y que no hace cosas que no se corresponden con su edad, aunque parezca demasiado serio e interactúe solo lo justamente necesario con sus compañeros sin confianzas excesivas. En este país sobran cuarentones infantiloides.

Depende del tipo de trabajo y del grado de interactuación con los compañeros que exija, pero el compañerismo y el trabajo en equipo no consiste en tener que aguantarle las novatadas y las chiquilladas y encima tener que reírle las bromas al graciosillo de turno, que mucha gente se confunde con eso. Mucha tontería y confianza, y después en lo realmente importante para el trabajo boicotean la tarea y dan puñaladas por la espalda a sus compañeros, creyendo que ya cumplieron con su cuota de compañerismo gastando bromas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Ago 2022)

Me parece COJONUDA esa actitud. 

Al trabajo se va a trabajar, no a hacer amigos. Si te haces amigo de alguien, perfecto, pero en el horario laboral se trabaja, no se está de cháchara ni se deja el lugar desatendido por salir en manada a fumar, etc...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Últimamente relacionarse da asco. Y más en el trabajo. Antes del COVID, tenía un pase, pero es que ahora la sociedad se ha vuelto tan estúpida y tan borrega, que socializar con gente del trabajo significa darles la razón con lo del Coronavirus, el bozal, la guerra en Ucrania y, supongo que ahora, con que apagues la luz de tu casa. Cualquier moda que generalicen los medios de lobotomización de masas, tiene su caja de resonancia en el trabajo. Y de ahí no te escapas, porque trabajas por una nómina... En tu casa puedes abstraerte apagando la televisión, pero en el trabajo, durante el café, si las charos de turno se ponen histéricas con el test de antígenos... ¿Qué haces?
> 
> Al final lo más práctico ahora, tal y como está la cosa, es cumplir con lo que estás obligado, y para casa. Si además de trabajar para el empresa, tengo soportar subnormalidades de compañeros, creo que todo trabajador se merecería un plus.
> 
> La última subnormalidad que me ha ocurrido en el trabajo es aguantar al jefe en sus reuniones, iniciándolas con un "Hola a *todas*", cuando estábamos 6 hombres y una mujer...



A mi en ecología me pasaba al revés. Y si cedes ganas puntos, que siempre hay situaciones en los que tienes que canjear los puntos ganados
Mi jefa me pidió perdón porque todo eran chicas y la persona a la que hacía la suplencia era una chica. Así que por costumbre dijo hola a todas y dijo, ups, perdón. Y en vez de hacer de voxero, le dije que no importaba. Pues ya con eso ganas puntos con la jefa y con la feminazi del grupo. Y ya, pues ya te avisan para ir a desayunar o para que compartas mesa con ellas en el comedor,...

A cambio, pues si necesitas que te expliquen como funciona un proceso, o que te pasen un listado, o que te tramiten permisos de acceso a un programa, pues si eres de la chupipandi, pues te dan prioridad. Si eres un amargado, y vas a tu bola, y pones mala cara a sus cosas de charos y femilocas, pues suerte cuando te pidan algo para ayer y tú trabajo necesite datos de otras personas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Ago 2022)

Pues te pasará como en el colegio que te elegirán el último para formar equipo, o simplemente, no te elegirán


----------



## Stalkeador (5 Ago 2022)

Al que le metió basura en la mochila se lo dejó bien claro.

Los _bufones _son un cáncer para la empresa: aparte de ser los más vagos, no saben trabajar en equipo y para colmo no saben modular cuando hay que ponerse serios o no. Al final siempre tienen movidas con todos.


----------



## Popuespe (5 Ago 2022)

Ese es un paisano que se viste por los pies. Y el de los donuts un puto gilipollas, que quiere hacerse el gracioso a costa de terceros.


----------



## AlfredHard (5 Ago 2022)

Mis dieses, en el trabajo hay que convivir con gilipollas, así que lo mejor es trabajar lo mejor posible, cumplir y pa casa, los otros que se vayan de cervecits si quieren


----------



## Ace Tone (5 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues te pasará como en el colegio que te elegirán el último para formar equipo, o simplemente, no te elegirán



El problema es que creo que el ser humano no está diseñado para trabajar en equipo, sino para trabajar a su bola, aunque lógicamente dentro de una sociedad. Los equipos se acaban convirtiendo en caldo de cultivo de frustrados zancadilleros y locos/as gritones histéricos/as porque ven su identidad diluída en el grupo y eso no le gusta a nadie, porque en el fondo todos queremos ser líderes y el grupo solo admite como máximo a un líder, así que los demás serán frustrados y resentidos.

Aún dentro de una empresa, el trabajo cuanto más protagonismo individual tenga mejor, porque así cada uno se sentirá dueño de su tarea y de alguna manera jefe de sí mismo, no dando lugar a competitividades de grupo que consumen mucha energía y recursos, generando mal rollo y mermando la productividad final del trabajo. Claro que, como dije antes, depende mucho del tipo de trabajo que sea, unos admiten mejor las tareas individualizadas que otros, pero en la medida que se pueda yo soy partidario de reducir el trabajo en equipo al mínimo. Digo como teoría, luego la realidad puede hacer difícil el poder ponerlo en práctica.


----------



## Guillotin (5 Ago 2022)

Llevo trabajando toda mi vida, y ahora cuando puedo contar con los dedos de una mano los años que me quedan por remar, no puedo más, y es por este tipo de situaciones psicosociales que se dan y son tan difíciles de evitar.

Puedo opinar que a simple vista los dos pueden ser unos hijos de puta, conozco los dos casos, el enchufado cabrón que se protege ocultando su ignorancia e incompetencia a través del "yo no vengo a hacer amigos, aquí estoy para trabajar".

Y el graciosillo chivato y traidor, que con sus aparentes bromitas y payasadas lo que está haciendo en realidad es una "tienta" del nuevo empleado, cuyos resultados comunicará inmediatamente al empleador.

También hay gente que trata de ser divertida, sin mas intención que hacer pasar el rato lo más ameno posible, al igual que hay gente que no le gusta intimidar con los compañeros de trabajo, por evitar malos entendidos, que con el tiempo son inevitables que puedan surgir.


----------



## Tonimn (5 Ago 2022)

Mi esposa y yo tenemos un gravísimo problema.
Solo queremos trabajar y no toleramos ni un solo ji ji jeo.
Yo ya ha llegado un punto en que no quiero saber de nada que sea presencial, "en equipo", etc....
Parece que la gente no tiene vida propia fuera del trabajo, ni amigos ni familia ni ocio ni nada... Gente que se tira tropecientas horas en el trabajo y de cafecitos (que no trabajando) que tiene el poder de marginar a niveles criminales a la gente que solo quiere trabajar y que el siglo pasado sería la ejemplar pero que ahora es la marginada.


----------



## Charlie_69 (5 Ago 2022)

Hay gente así, para mí si es de ser algo amargado el no querer relacionarte con nadie, no creo q sea mala persona ni nada, solo q le cansa hablar y tiene 0 interés en los demás, yo diría que q se disfruta la vida mas siendo sociable


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (5 Ago 2022)

Televagueo manda, te quitas de tener que aguantar a subnormales.


----------



## V. R. N (5 Ago 2022)

El trabajo es "trabajoso", y a él se va a trabajar.....si da la casualidad que te llevas bien con alguien estupendo, pero....yo prefiero ser seria, si das confianza la jauría se te sube a la chepa. Hay que guardar siempre las distancias.


----------



## kdjdw (5 Ago 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> A mi me invitaron a irme de cierta multinacional americana del ramo deportivo tras los primeros 6 meses de prueba por no encajar en la "cultura de la empresa".
> 
> Pero es que yo los fin de semana, los uso para mi, para mi novia, drogarme, vaguear o cortarme las uñas, no a hacer barbacoas para hacer equipo ni mucho menos, "actividades benéficas" que en realidad son campañas de marketing para la empresa.
> 
> ...



Un drogadicto orgulloso de serlo vendiendo ropa deportiva.

Tú lo que eres es un saco de mierda. No es que no encajes en esa empresa es que encajas en un parque vendiendo droga o en la cárcel tarado


----------



## estroboscopico (5 Ago 2022)

La toxicidad laboral en un país, es directamente proporcional a los índices de desempleo de ese país, es decir, a más paro, más tóxico es el mercado laboral y esto es así, porque la gente aguanta cada vez más, viendo que si pierde el trabajo, se puede tirar años en el desempleo o no va a poder pagar la hipoteca o no va a poder salir de casa de los padres.

En un país con prácticamente cero desempleo, la gente no aguanta tonterías en el trabajo y se larga al mínimo tocamiento de huevos, porque saben que en dos semanas está trabajando en otro lado y el problema lo tienen las empresas en este caso, porque que en un país donde no hay desempleo se te vaya la gente, va suponer que se van a tirar meses o mucho meses, hasta poder volver a cubrir la plaza bacante, ya que si no hay parados, no hay mano de obra disponible para trabajar y esto en trabajos de baja o media cualificación quizás no sea tanto problema, pero empleos que requieran un nivel de medio a alto en formación y/o especialización es un buen problema, porque la empresa se puede llegar a paralizar, porque se han ido dos o tres, por culpa del ambiente tóxico que genera el graciosillo de la empresa o el encargadillo tirano y por lo tanto, las empresas en países con bajo nivel de desempleo se preocupan de controlar el ambiente que se respira en sus empresas, porque lo pueden pagar bastante caro.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (5 Ago 2022)

Un tipo como toca si ve que hay manzanas sanas ya se acercara.en todas las empresas suelen haber varias personas potables .el resto basura infecta mejor tenerlos bien lejos


----------



## Tratante (5 Ago 2022)

El trabajo en "equipo" es una mierda desde el momento en el que tu no "creas" al equipo y toca tragar con imbéciles de todo pelaje...


----------



## Luke I'm your father (5 Ago 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Un drogadicto orgulloso de serlo vendiendo ropa deportiva.
> 
> Tú lo que eres es un saco de mierda. No es que no encajes en esa empresa es que encajas en un parque vendiendo droga o en la cárcel tarado



No se preocupe, yo también opino que no encajaba en la cultura de la empresa. Tampoco era mi trabajo venderle nada a nadie ni tratar con gente externa. 

En mi vida privada, drogadicto no, responsable y abierto a disfrutar de distintos placeres, estados de ánimo y percepciones, Si. 

A mi me da miedo la gente como usted, que se autolimita y se teme, vaya a saber por qué motivos, y proyecta esos miedos sobre los demás.

Nada es veneno, todo es veneno. La dosis lo es todo.
Paracelso lo diu, que no era un forero cualquiera.


----------



## Skywalker22 (5 Ago 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> A mi me invitaron a irme de cierta multinacional americana del ramo deportivo tras los primeros 6 meses de prueba por no encajar en la "cultura de la empresa".
> 
> Pero es que yo los fin de semana, los uso para mi, para mi novia, drogarme, vaguear o cortarme las uñas, no a hacer barbacoas para hacer equipo ni mucho menos, "actividades benéficas" que en realidad son campañas de marketing para la empresa.
> 
> ...




No son pocas las empresas y en general, puestos de trabajo (públicos y privados) donde si no participas del comadreo, cotilleo, lameculismo, ... del grupo, no eres bien visto e incluso puedes ser despedido. Pero yo siempre digo lo mismo: "el lugar de trabajo es solo eso, hago la tarea que se me encomienda, y del resto, PAAAASOOO. Al que le guste, bien y al que no, también."


----------



## trellat (5 Ago 2022)

Mira este ... pues por eso hay tanto autonomo en este pais, para no tener que aguantar hijos de puta como esos dia si y otro tambien

Me conozco el tema ya que me ocurrió en un curro que tuve. Pero la armé buena cuando me enteré de que no me iban a renovar con llamada a la central y tal ... "ej que eres mu serio" decian. Lo último que supe es que al final cerraron esa filial, les deje un buen pifostio y "ahí os quedais" me largue sin mirar atras, hasta nunca


----------



## Luke I'm your father (5 Ago 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pero yo siempre digo lo mismo: "el lugar de trabajo es solo eso, hago la tarea que se me encomienda, y del resto, PAAAASOOO. Al que le guste, bien y al que no, también."



Opino lo mismo. En el trabajo, cortesía y chau.

Ademas, trabajo por proyectos, me da igual si con contrato o mercantil. No necesito hacer amigos, me basta con ser amable y competente.


----------



## trellat (5 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Conozco varios casos y los han despedido o no renovado pq el tipo/a iba a su bola fuera del trabajo.



Yo soy un caso de esos.
El lugar era una autentica casa de putas. El dato,* no había encargado,* o estaba su figura muy difumnada siendo un colega-trabajador más... y así les fue finalmente
Ahí me di cuenta de la importancia de esa figura


----------



## Chortina de Humo (5 Ago 2022)

Si le das alas al gilipollas de turno que se cree gracioso la cosa ira a mas, los amigos los eliges tu, asi que no veo por que hay q reirle la gracia a un anormal

Bromillas, jeje que chispa tengo...


----------



## Archetet (5 Ago 2022)

Yo trabajo en una ferretería, y no tengo que aguantar estas tonterías. Somos 3 empleados y el jefe, nos llevamos bien, sin más, yo soy una persona anti-social con múltiples fobias y traumas, diagnosticado de esquizofrenia residual. Me diagnosticaron, me dijeron que servía perfectamente para ciertos trabajos, y me colocaron de prácticas 6 meses aquí; al jefe le gustó como trabajaba y ya llevo casi 9 años. 

Sirvo para lo que sirvo: llevo las cuentas, la logística, soy un buen comunicador a la hora de expresarme por escrito o por teléfono, soy bueno en eso y los otros 2 empleados están para atender al público, que es lo que les va, y a mi no, porque al mínimo conflicto puedo estallar sin control. 

Nunca quedamos fuera del trabajo, ni estamos de risas. Cada uno tiene su vida fuera. Al jefe le importa una mierda nuestra relación, mientras el negocio le vaya bien.


----------



## Decimus (5 Ago 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Yo trabajo en una ferretería, y no tengo que aguantar estas tonterías. Somos 3 empleados y el jefe, nos llevamos bien, sin más, yo soy una persona anti-social con múltiples fobias y traumas, diagnosticado de esquizofrenia residual. Me diagnosticaron, me dijeron que servía perfectamente para ciertos trabajos, y me colocaron de prácticas 6 meses aquí; al jefe le gustó como trabajaba y ya llevo casi 9 años.
> 
> Sirvo para lo que sirvo: llevo las cuentas, la logística, soy un buen comunicador a la hora de expresarme por escrito o por teléfono, soy bueno en eso y los otros 2 empleados están para atender al público, que es lo que les va, y a mi no, porque al mínimo conflicto puedo estallar sin control.
> 
> Nunca quedamos fuera del trabajo, ni estamos de risas. Cada uno tiene su vida fuera. Al jefe le importa una mierda nuestra relación, mientras el negocio le vaya bien.



Yo igual. Que formación tienes para tener un trabajo así ? Sería mi sueño. Alejado de.todos.


----------



## SolyCalma (5 Ago 2022)

Le hacen una broma tonta y contestar asi es de ser un amargado gilipollas, se cree que está en la carcel o algo. Anda ya que le den a los amargados, que tampoco es que el otro se riese de sus defectos o le tocara los cojones .


----------



## Tratante (5 Ago 2022)

trellat dijo:


> Yo soy un caso de esos.
> El lugar era una autentica casa de putas. El dato,* no había encargado,* o estaba su figura muy difumnada siendo un colega-trabajador más... y así les fue finalmente
> Ahí me di cuenta de la importancia de esa figura



Una jerarquía bien estructurada es fundamental en cualquier organización..., pero a veces no se encuentra o no se quiere encontrar a gente válida para ejercer como jefe de un grupo organizado, pretendiendo el dueño abarcar todos los palos, o, poniendo al colega de turno de jefe/encargado/llamalecomoquieras.

A veces también es miedo a que se vayan por su cuenta con el negocio aprendido y los clientes conocidos..., de todo hay.


----------



## trellat (5 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A ver, es de ser un poco imbecil ir de estiraillo, sobre todo si es un curro fisico donde tarde o temprano tendras que pedir ayuda a un compañero.
> 
> Entiendo que al final si va de ese plan los compañeros le collejearan duro.



Eso es "voy a meterte unas uñas de los pies en el bocata pa saber si vas a ser enrollao cuando tengas que ayudarme en alguna faena ..."

¿de que coño habals amego? menuda chorrada

Ahi lo que pasa es que al veterano no le cayó bien el nuevo y punto, y como tenia carta blanca para todo ...


----------



## trellat (5 Ago 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Una jerarquía bien estructurada es fundamental en cualquier organización..., pero a veces no se encuentra o no se quiere encontrar a gente válida para ejercer como jefe de un grupo organizado, pretendiendo el dueño abarcar todos los palos, o, poniendo al colega de turno de jefe/encargado/llamalecomoquieras.



o simplemente que no se quiere *y punto.* Interesa que haya mal rollo y puñaldas entre los compañeros ... tension necesitamos tensión

lamentablemente hay masitios asi de los que nos imaginamos.


----------



## Tratante (5 Ago 2022)

trellat dijo:


> o simplemente que no se quiere *y punto.* Interesa que haya mal rollo y puñaldas entre los compañeros ... tension necesitamos tensión
> 
> lamentablemente hay masitios asi de los que nos imaginamos.



Si, hay muchas así, en las que el que ejerce de jefe de un grupo es un trabajador más del grupo..., sin conocimiento global del negocio y sin capacidad de gestión, ni de organización, ni de control real, pues esto solo lo lleva el dueño de la empresa.

Es un dolor de cabeza tratar con este tipo de empresas.


----------



## ciberobrero (5 Ago 2022)

Pues es la puta verdad...

Voy a que me den pasta por mi trabajo y pirarme lo antes posible, qué es esa mariconada de hacer amigos, que seguramente sean sociatas


----------



## etsai (5 Ago 2022)

Me siento plenamente identificado con el antisocial. Yo soy correcto durante 8 horas y en cuanto llega la hora de fichar me largo sin mirar atrás. Mantengo muy poca relación con compañeros fuera del trabajo.

La prueba de que para ellos sus compañeros sobran es que en cuanto se cogen las vacaciones pierden todo contacto con sus supuestos 'amigos'.


----------



## luistro (5 Ago 2022)

Largate a forocoches julay


----------



## manottas (5 Ago 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> A mi me invitaron a irme de cierta multinacional americana del ramo deportivo tras los primeros 6 meses de prueba por no encajar en la "cultura de la empresa".
> 
> Pero es que yo los fin de semana, los uso para mi, para mi novia, drogarme, vaguear o cortarme las uñas, no a hacer barbacoas para hacer equipo ni mucho menos, "actividades benéficas" que en realidad son campañas de marketing para la empresa.
> 
> ...



Me llamaron los de RRHH y Formacion porque tenia un encargado "discolo" para que hablara con él y lo "convenciera" que fuera a los cursos de formacion que hacian en Madrid tras negarse reiteradamente a asistir.

Le llamo al despacho y le digo: "¿Cual es el motivo porque no quieres ir a los cursos de formacion que me estan dando por c... los de RRHH?

Y me dice el encargado: Llevo 45 años en la empresa y antes no haciamos cursos de nada y ahora a punto de jubilarme me quieren enviar una semana fuera a hacer un curso de formacion (famosos cursos con fondos europeos donde la empresa recibe subvenciones y estan mas interesados en que firmes la ficha de asistencia que el curso en si). Y me dice mira: Yo todos los dias desde hace 50 años en verano me acerco al muelle a pescar y cuando oscurece me acerco al bar a tomarme unas cervezas y todos los dias en mi casa despues de cenar me echo un whiskey. ¿Si voy al curso me van a pagar mi whiskey y mis cervecitas?

Le envie a RRHH la contestacion del encargado y me contestaron: "La empresa no puede pagar ese tipo de bebidas a los empleados en sus horas libres. Y se acabo la murga a el y a mi.

Años despues de tocarme los huevos el director empece a hacer lo mismo... No cursos de formacion, no comidas de empresa, no fiestas de Navidad, no comidas con compañeros en fines de semana, no colectas para cumpleaños, bodas, funerales, hijos y mierdas, no horas extras gratis (no nos pagaban horas extras a los directivos), telefono apagado en mis horas de descanso y vacaciones y telefono personal no recibo llamadas del trabajo...

MAno de santo para mi salud mental

Los compañeros de trabajo no son amigos y no voy a heredar la empresa.

Mas bien por desgracia que por suerte, los trabajos son absorbedores de energia e irradian toxicidad tanto a ti omo a tu familia de forma indirecta. No conozco nngun trabajo que acabes tu jornada y en tus horas libres o de descanso te den por c.... Llamadas de superiores, cambios de turnos, llevarte trabajo fuera del horario, abuso de superiores, amenazas, bulos, rumores, uso de bienes privados para la empresa, etc.


----------



## etsai (5 Ago 2022)

Mi trabajo está altamente Charificado y coleguean juntas, toman café y hasta se van de comida ¿y sabéis que? Cuando llegó el momento de kakunarse fueron todas en comandita.

Negarse NO era una opción porque en aquellos delirantes días no se hablaba de otra puta cosa en la tele y en la calle. A mi, al raro, no me preguntaron nada.

Por cierto, aunque jjijean juntas después no dudan en meterse puñaladas traperas en el trabajo. Pero oye, al día siguiente siguen jijijeando como si nada. Menudas tragaderas.


----------



## Guillotin (5 Ago 2022)

Se de todo un departamento (40 o 50 empleados) de un Ayuntamiento en la provincia de Madrid, declarado en pandemia psicosocial por los inspectores de salud e higiene laboral de la Comunidad de Madrid.
Irreversible. 
¿Alguien lo puede superar?

Y hasta ahí puedo contar...


----------



## DVD1975 (5 Ago 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Yo trabajo en una ferretería, y no tengo que aguantar estas tonterías. Somos 3 empleados y el jefe, nos llevamos bien, sin más, yo soy una persona anti-social con múltiples fobias y traumas, diagnosticado de esquizofrenia residual. Me diagnosticaron, me dijeron que servía perfectamente para ciertos trabajos, y me colocaron de prácticas 6 meses aquí; al jefe le gustó como trabajaba y ya llevo casi 9 años.
> 
> Sirvo para lo que sirvo: llevo las cuentas, la logística, soy un buen comunicador a la hora de expresarme por escrito o por teléfono, soy bueno en eso y los otros 2 empleados están para atender al público, que es lo que les va, y a mi no, porque al mínimo conflicto puedo estallar sin control.
> 
> Nunca quedamos fuera del trabajo, ni estamos de risas. Cada uno tiene su vida fuera. Al jefe le importa una mierda nuestra relación, mientras el negocio le vaya bien.



Siempre he soñado con trabajar en una ferretería y eso q soy mujer.
No se lo veo un negocio tranquilo hablando con currantes y ñapas que suelen ser buenas personas.
No la mierda de oficinas llena de psicópatas e hijos de puta.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Ago 2022)

Yo no iria ni a trabajar ni tampoco a hacer amigos, preferiria ir solamente a rascarme los huevos. Cuando escucho casos de bullying laboral, especialmente en la funcion publica, no acabo de entender de que se quejan. Porque yo pienso que cobrar un sueldo y que te tuviesen marginado sin hacer nada, deberia ser macanudo.


----------



## yixikh (5 Ago 2022)

Es así, sí. A trabajar no se va a hacer amigos. Si los haces bien pero es eso, trabajo.

Como para encima aguantar al retrasado mental que va de gracioso.


----------



## Bobesponjista (5 Ago 2022)

Greimito


----------



## Stelio Kontos (5 Ago 2022)

Faltan cunetas para subhumanos como "el bromista".


----------



## Tonimn (5 Ago 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> El trabajo en "equipo" es una mierda desde el momento en el que tu no "creas" al equipo y toca tragar con imbéciles de todo pelaje...



Lo que no entiendo es que se priorice a gente que se pasa el tiempo sin hacer nada más que ji ji ja ja y cafecitos y más ji ji ja ja y más cafecitos y redes sociales y el chismorreo del día.
Cuando he tenido socios que he elegido o me han elegido para trabajos puntuales y también para regulares.... Genial. Siempre genial. Y nada de "equipo" entendido como todos a la vez molestándose unos a otros sino que cada uno hace su trabajo y bien y si hemos de hablar será para resolver dudas o trazar el plan a seguir y cada uno en su tarea.


----------



## buhoner0 (5 Ago 2022)

la gente en general en españa es basura humana, borregos del capitalismo....eso hay que tenerlo en cuenta, yo hubiera hecho lo mismo, porque yo tengo una actitud antisistema ante el sistema y todo lo que conlleva


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Ago 2022)

ha venido a jugar

te quiere quitar el puesto de chupapollas de la empresa @Decimus


----------



## Paquirrinbrick (5 Ago 2022)

Un diez a ese señor y al graciosillo, una ostia a la salida del trabajo


----------



## Decimus (5 Ago 2022)

Yo tuve un caso asqueroso.

Estando en el comedor de la empresa se acerca a mi mesa una compañera de trabajo. Saluda a otra compañera de trabajo que compartía conmigo mantel.

Breve charla de 30 segundos, ambas con caras sonrientes, contandose sus vidas y se despiden.

Luego mi compañera me mira y me dice 'Me cae fatal' con una cara de asco tremenda.

Trabajar en un entorno así, con esa falsedad, es algo que me asquea.


----------



## Tratante (5 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Siempre he soñado con trabajar en una ferretería y eso q soy mujer.



Hay muchas mujeres ferreteras, y a las que les gusta se les da muy bien.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

Una cosa que no entienden los sucnormales extrovertidos es que no todo el mundo es como ellos. A mucha gente no le gusta hablar, ni la compañía ni perder el tiempo, pero ellos no lo entienden y se pasan la vida criticando al que no es como ellos e intentando cambiarle.


----------



## Galvani (5 Ago 2022)

Perfecto. Hay gente que empieza así para medirte y la cosa acaba en un mobbing. Hay mucho hijo puta. Si el tío va a losuyo y no se mete con nadie ni es una rata pues perfecto. 

El gracioso, el perfectito que está siempre peloteando y va de modelico y amiguito de los influyentes sobre todo es el verdadero hijo puta. Aunque trabaje. De esos lejos.


----------



## McLovin (5 Ago 2022)

Es totalmente cierto, ese tío tiene razón, al trabajo se va a trabajar y punto. Llegas, haces tus mierdas y te largas a vivir. Lo que haces en el trabajo no es vivir, es una cosa que dura 8 horas y que te permite vivir de verdad, que es cuando sales de trabajar. No hace falta hacer amigos, si los haces perfecto, yo tengo algunos amigos íntimos de empresas en las que he estado, pero no es el objetivo principal. El objetivo principal es ir, currar, llevarte bien con la gente, respetar y que te respeten, echarte una o dos risas si se tercia y largarte a tu casa.


----------



## Decimus (5 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Una cosa que no entienden los sucnormales extrovertidos es que no todo el mundo es como ellos. A mucha gente no le gusta hablar, ni la compañía ni perder el tiempo, pero ellos no lo entienden y se pasan la vida criticando al que no es como ellos e intentando cambiarle.



Exacto.


----------



## Decimus (5 Ago 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> _"Podemos aprender unos de otros..." "Colaborar es bueno..."_



Esa vida social impuesta en las emoresas "modernas" es realmente vomitivo 

Por esto busco cambiar de vida. Un trabajo tranquilo, sin ver a nadie.

Guardia de seguridad en un parking o guarda forestal.


----------



## Funci-vago (5 Ago 2022)

Yo trabajo rodeado de charos y es inevitable charear y tener que tragar con muchas historias que te importan dos cojones. Se puede intentar estar en el punto justo de parecer serio para que no te toquen los goevos y ser relativamente cercano con la gente. A veces basta con algo de charla intrascendente, preocuparte por sus cosas (a todo el mundo le encanta que le escuchen) y algún pequeño favor que no te meta en compromisos. Yo soy bastante antisocial y voy con cara de perro la mayor parte del día y más o menos lo consigo, pero una vez que le tienes tomada la medida a la gente. 

Ahora a mí me viene un sunnormal a meterme donuts podridos en la mochila y le calzo una hostia que lo visto de torero. 

También es verdac que los funcis al menos sabemos leer y escribir, así que es difícil que se metan semejantes mermados.


----------



## Decimus (5 Ago 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Yo trabajo rodeado de charos y es inevitable charear y tener que tragar con muchas historias que te importan dos cojones. Se puede intentar estar en el punto justo de parecer serio para que no te toquen los goevos y ser relativamente cercano con la gente. A veces basta con algo de charla intrascendente, preocuparte por sus cosas (a todo el mundo le encanta que le escuchen) y algún pequeño favor que no te meta en compromisos. Yo soy bastante antisocial y voy con cara de perro la mayor parte del día y más o menos lo consigo, pero una vez que le tienes tomada la medida a la gente.
> 
> Ahora a mí me viene un sunnormal a meterme donuts podridos en la mochila y le calzo una hostia que lo visto de torero.
> 
> También es verdac que los funcis al menos sabemos leer y escribir, así que es difícil que se metan semejantes mermados.



Como consiguió su trabajo de funci??


----------



## Galvani (5 Ago 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Yo trabajo rodeado de charos y es inevitable charear y tener que tragar con muchas historias que te importan dos cojones. Se puede intentar estar en el punto justo de parecer serio para que no te toquen los goevos y ser relativamente cercano con la gente. A veces basta con algo de charla intrascendente, preocuparte por sus cosas (a todo el mundo le encanta que le escuchen) y algún pequeño favor que no te meta en compromisos. Yo soy bastante antisocial y voy con cara de perro la mayor parte del día y más o menos lo consigo, pero una vez que le tienes tomada la medida a la gente.
> 
> Ahora a mí me viene un sunnormal a meterme donuts podridos en la mochila y le calzo una hostia que lo visto de torero.
> 
> También es verdac que los funcis al menos sabemos leer y escribir, así que es difícil que se metan semejantes mermados.



Pues en el funcionariado hay la mayor cantidad de hijos de puta. Casos de esos que terminan en acoso muchos. Y lo de meterle una hostia... O te la dan a ti multiplicada o te buscas un lío por agresión que es lo que buscan.


----------



## lascanteras723 (5 Ago 2022)

Es un tema cultural nada más. En España se penaliza mucho ser introvertido. Aunque seas eficiente en tu trabajo y no molestes a nadie.


----------



## Ace Tone (5 Ago 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es que se priorice a gente que se pasa el tiempo sin hacer nada más que ji ji ja ja y cafecitos y más ji ji ja ja y más cafecitos y redes sociales y el chismorreo del día.



Enchufados.



Tratante dijo:


> Hay muchas mujeres ferreteras, y a las que les gusta se les da muy bien.



El problema es que las ferreterías son un negocio en retroceso y han cerrado bastantes desde que hay supermercados del bricolaje como Leroy Merlin, Brico Depot y demás.



lascanteras723 dijo:


> Es un tema cultural nada más. En España se penaliza mucho ser introvertido. Aunque seas eficiente en tu trabajo y no molestes a nadie.



Sí, desgraciadamente aquí si no vas de graciosillo y empatizas con los subnormales de la empresa, te arriesgas a que te hagan mobbing y a perder el trabajo.


----------



## aldebariano (5 Ago 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Visto en FC:



Opino que el graciosillo es un subnormal, yo le daría de hostias.


----------



## Hulagu (5 Ago 2022)

He leído hasta FC...basura


----------



## Choni poligonera (5 Ago 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Se de todo un departamento (40 o 50 empleados) de un Ayuntamiento en la provincia de Madrid, declarado en pandemia psicosocial por los inspectores de salud e higiene laboral de la Comunidad de Madrid.
> Irreversible.
> ¿Alguien lo puede superar?
> 
> Y hasta ahí puedo contar...



Cómo????? 

Qué pasó allí?


----------



## oldesnake (5 Ago 2022)

los compañeros de trabajo son todos enemigos, a la mínima te clavarán el puñal por la espalda para que te despidan, confianza cero.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Conozco varios casos y los han despedido o no renovado pq el tipo/a iba a su bola fuera del trabajo.
> Sobre todo pq el o ella eran muy educados etc pero los amigos fuera
> Yo soy igual sin tengo que ayudar un compañero lo ayudo pero de eso a tener que salir con ellos o quedar fuera del trabajo paso



Siempre lo repito, a ver cuando me haceis caso.

Cuando empieces en un nuevo curro trata de soltar estas fracesitas lo antes posible:
1. Eres "diverso"
2. "Mi religión nosequé"
3. "Tengo problemas de espalda"
4. "Uy yo de eso no entiendo"

Con estas herramientas no te echan ni con agua caliente. A partir de ahí puedes evitar todas las mierdas de fuera del curro, todos los colegeos inútiles, etc...

En mi curro hacen barbacoas y cosas de esas cada dos por tres. Lamentablemente, mi "religión" me impide participar. Tengo algunos colegas en el curro y nos vamos solos de fiesta.

Llevo AÑOS sin ir a fiestas de navidad. A ver quien lo supera.

Sencillo y para toda la familia.


----------



## SolyCalma (5 Ago 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> No se en qué casa de putas permiten llevar mochilas para que hijos de puta inconscientes y malintencionados puedan hacer bromitas que puedan costar a la víctima el despido y tener antecedentes policiales.
> 
> Pero tu manera de pensar, sacándo la cara por el hijoputa es para reventarte la cabeza.



Vaya puto esclavo estas hecho, si fuera por ti seguro que estaban todos en la empresa callados, serios, amargados, sin hablar entre ellos nunca ni ayudarse ni hacerse bromas, anda ya dejate de sobredramatizar la gilipollez que le ha hecho el de la historia al otro.


----------



## Galvani (5 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Siempre lo repito, a ver cuando me haceis caso.
> 
> Cuando empieces en un nuevo curro trata de soltar estas fracesitas lo antes posible:
> 1. Eres "diverso"
> ...



Y no te han intentado joder? Al que no encaja...


----------



## reset (5 Ago 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Se de todo un departamento (40 o 50 empleados) de un Ayuntamiento en la provincia de Madrid, declarado en pandemia psicosocial por los inspectores de salud e higiene laboral de la Comunidad de Madrid.
> Irreversible.
> ¿Alguien lo puede superar?
> 
> Y hasta ahí puedo contar...



Te lo supero, pero hasta aquí puedo contar. 

Digamos que en las empresas públicas / administración local suelen colocar lo peor de lo peor, los inútiles de los inútiles, y no precisamente las mejores personas (entre otras cosas porque esos ambientes hijoputizan y cambian a la gente ) ..... Y las diferentes líneas políticas que los meten, de manera proporcional al reparto electoral, convierten esos ambientes en una jodida guerra civil diaria entre varios bandos cuyo objetivo es joder al contrario, además de las inquinas personales entre compañeros de color. 

Vamos.... Que te llegan tiros desde todas partes y no te puedes fiar de nadie. 

El trabajo se convierte en aguantar ese ambiente y sobrevivir. Si además no eres un mamón, ni te casas con nadie.... Te conviertes en el objetivo a abatir por todos jejeje, eso sí, en grupo. Solos no se atreven si te ven inteligente.


----------



## Galvani (5 Ago 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Vaya puto esclavo estas hecho, si fuera por ti seguro que estaban todos en la empresa callados, serios, amargados, sin hablar entre ellos nunca ni ayudarse ni hacerse bromas, anda ya dejate de sobredramatizar la gilipollez que le ha hecho el de la historia al otro.



Eres un ingenuo o alguien que no ha conocido hijos de puta. Cuando conozcas un poco a la gente veras que hay alguno que se lleva todas las bromas y otros respeto máximo. Pregúntate porque.


----------



## SolyCalma (5 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Eres un ingenuo o alguien que no ha conocido hijos de puta. Cuando conozcas un poco a la gente veras que hay alguno que se lleva todas las bromas y otros respeto máximo. Pregúntate porque.



A mi claro que me han hecho muchas bromas como a todo el mundo algunas mas desagradables que otras, pero en serio, que te pongan unos donuts caducados en la mochila te parece tan mal? A ver... que no le ha metido una mierda de perro eh...


----------



## andresitozgz (5 Ago 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Visto en FC:



Un buen jefe se cargaría al nuevo... por muy buena productividad que tenga este "robot". La productividad de una empresa/oficina depende mucho del clima laboral. La actitud de ese empleado es de un esclavo que va a la empresa a trabajar 8 horas a cambio de dinero, yo no lo quiero en mi equipo. Quizá en algunos puestos donde la comunicación y el trabajo en equipo sean inexistentes podría encajar, pero aún así ese tipo de actitud al final va a generar problemas.

Tener un empleado "socializador" en tu equipo es muy eficaz, aunque no trabaje tanto como otros por los ratos que pierde de risas y charlas con los compañeros, si su actitud es positiva y de generar buen rollo es un win en tu equipo que favorece que la gente venga un poco menos amargado al trabajo porque se echa una risas en el rato del descanso.

Mucho cuidado con el perfil opuesto... El socializador tóxico que se dedica a malmeter, enfrentar, criticar, siempre negativo,... deshacen la moral y productividad de un equipo.


----------



## reset (5 Ago 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> Un buen jefe se cargaría al nuevo... por muy buena productividad que tenga este "robot". La productividad de una empresa/oficina depende mucho del clima laboral. La actitud de ese empleado es de un esclavo que va a la empresa a trabajar 8 horas a cambio de dinero, yo no lo quiero en mi equipo. Quizá en algunos puestos donde la comunicación y el trabajo en equipo sean inexistentes podría encajar, pero aún así ese tipo de actitud al final va a generar problemas.
> 
> Tener un empleado "socializador" en tu equipo es muy eficaz, aunque no trabaje tanto como otros por los ratos que pierde de risas y charlas con los compañeros, si su actitud es positiva y de generar buen rollo es un win en tu equipo que favorece que la gente venga un poco menos amargado al trabajo porque se echa una risas en el rato del descanso.
> 
> Mucho cuidado con el perfil opuesto... El socializador tóxico que se dedica a malmeter, enfrentar, criticar, siempre negativo,... deshacen la moral y productividad de un equipo.



Hay veces que con un solo perro bueno cazas más que con 5 trastos, que molestan más que ayudan. 

Yo prefiero tener cerca gente buena y productiva que no un equipo de inútiles a los que te cuesta más trabajo ayudarles a que cumplan con el suyo que hacerlo todo uno mismo. 

Pero en lo público, donde no hay prisa, el dinero no es de nadie y mejor evitar problemas para seguir chupando todos, suelen opinar como tu y el que produce y trabaja como debería suele tacharse de "conflictivo" al no encajar. 

Y así nos va.


----------



## SolyCalma (5 Ago 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> ¡Pero vete a tomar por culo, hombre...!
> 
> En mi empresa está el trabajo racionalizado y delimitado. Y el que viene, es ¡¡¡A TRABAJAR!!!
> 
> ...



Jo jo vete a lamerle el culo a tus superiores subnormal.


----------



## Guillotin (5 Ago 2022)

reset dijo:


> Te lo supero, pero hasta aquí puedo contar.
> 
> Digamos que en las empresas públicas / administración local suelen colocar lo peor de lo peor, los inútiles de los inútiles, y no precisamente las mejores personas (entre otras cosas porque esos ambientes hijoputizan y cambian a la gente ) ..... Y las diferentes líneas políticas que los meten, de manera proporcional al reparto electoral, convierten esos ambientes en una jodida guerra civil diaria entre varios bandos cuyo objetivo es joder al contrario, además de las inquinas personales entre compañeros de color.
> 
> ...



Lo has descrito perfectamente.

Esto venia al hilo que ha hecho un conforero advirtiendo que una placita no es sinónimo de bienestar.
Puedes aterrizar en un vertedero como el que has descrito, que es el mismo caso del departamento declarado en pandemia psicosocial por los inspectores de la Comunidad de Madrid, donde tu vida probablemente va a cambiar a peor.


----------



## BlackFriar (5 Ago 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Uno va al trabajo a lo que va, que es a cumplir con tu parte del contrato para poder cobrar a fin de mes.
> 
> Para hacer amigos ya está el bar.




Justo venia a decir eso. En el trabajo, trabajo, y en bar los amigos. Mezclar las cosas nunca dio buen resultado.
Es cierto que puedes llevarte bien o muy bien con tus compañeros, pero son eso, compañeros. No los has elegido tu, sino que te los ha impuesto el destino laboral.


----------



## reset (5 Ago 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Lo has descrito perfectamente.
> 
> Esto venia al hilo que ha hecho un conforero advirtiendo que una placita no es sinónimo de bienestar.
> Puedes aterrizar en un vertedero como el que has descrito, que es el mismo caso del departamento declarado en pandemia psicosocial por los inspectores de la Comunidad de Madrid, donde tu vida probablemente va a cambiar a peor.



La puta muerte en vida si has conocido otros ambientes laborales, por duros que sean.

Y me contaban hace poco el caso de una mujer que tras años de esfuerzo al fin consiguió su plaza soñada, el trabajo de su vida....

A los 6 meses se fue de baja destrozada psicológicamente echando pestes del ambiente laboral.

Aunque no descarto la posibilidad de que su sueño fuese irse de baja con nómina asegurada de por vida jejeje. Más de una conozco así, y así se va a jubilar.


----------



## andresitozgz (5 Ago 2022)

reset dijo:


> Hay veces que con un solo perro bueno cazas más que con 5 trastos, que molestan más que ayudan.
> 
> Yo prefiero tener cerca gente buena y productiva que no un equipo de inútiles a los que te cuesta más trabajo ayudarles a que cumplan con el suyo que hacerlo todo uno mismo.
> 
> ...



Con todos mis respetos, por tu respuesta no tienes ni idea de gestionar equipos, seguramente porque nunca lo hayas hecho.


----------



## reset (5 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Eres un ingenuo o alguien que no ha conocido hijos de puta. Cuando conozcas un poco a la gente veras que hay alguno que se lleva todas las bromas y otros respeto máximo. Pregúntate porque.



Amarte no te van a amar en determinados ambientes laborales muy hostiles. 

Respetarte sólo si jerárquicamente estas por encima y les puedes joder. 

Con lo que sólo pueden temerte, así que lo mejor es no perder el tiempo y que te teman lo antes posible y lo máximo posible, para evitarte problemas y que te dejen tranquilo. 

También vale para gentuza de la calle. 

Y no hace falta ni hablar, que con solo la mirada se dicen muchas cosas.


----------



## fredesvindo (5 Ago 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Visto en FC:



Va a ser el pelota del grupo


----------



## reset (5 Ago 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, por tu respuesta no tienes ni idea de gestionar equipos, seguramente porque nunca lo hayas hecho.



Si, desde hace más de 20 años me suelen caer esas funciones ( que no me gustan, porque prefiero ir a la mía y que cada uno se busque la vida). 

Y actualmente, gente en teoría muy cualificada. 

Y si de mi dependiese me deshacía del 60% y todo funcionaria mejor seguro. Los buenos se frustran cuando ven que reciben lo mismo que los vagos. 



Y el ejemplo del perro..... Más que comprobado jejeje.


----------



## Poseidón (5 Ago 2022)

Tipo listo.


----------



## Funci-vago (5 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pues en el funcionariado hay la mayor cantidad de hijos de puta. Casos de esos que terminan en acoso muchos. Y lo de meterle una hostia... O te la dan a ti multiplicada o te buscas un lío por agresión que es lo que buscan.



Higopvtas hay donde haya seres humanos, pero lo que no va la gente con el cuchillo entre los dientes a putear al compañero en rollo juegos del hambre de a ver a quien despiden . Lo que puede haber es escaqueo a saco y puede haber malos rollos por eso.

Y lo de meterle una hostia va a tener que ser metafórico, pero es que no se me ocurre que pudiera darse una situación de "bromitas" de patio de colegio.

Hablo desde luego de administraciones serias, no de vertederos de hay-untamientos que eso si que puede ser la jungla. Pero lo normal cuando uno se ha tenido que sudar la plaza es pasar de follones en el trabajo, cumplir con lo justo y poner el cazo a final de mes.


----------



## Galvani (5 Ago 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> Un buen jefe se cargaría al nuevo... por muy buena productividad que tenga este "robot". La productividad de una empresa/oficina depende mucho del clima laboral. La actitud de ese empleado es de un esclavo que va a la empresa a trabajar 8 horas a cambio de dinero, yo no lo quiero en mi equipo. Quizá en algunos puestos donde la comunicación y el trabajo en equipo sean inexistentes podría encajar, pero aún así ese tipo de actitud al final va a generar problemas.
> 
> Tener un empleado "socializador" en tu equipo es muy eficaz, aunque no trabaje tanto como otros por los ratos que pierde de risas y charlas con los compañeros, si su actitud es positiva y de generar buen rollo es un win en tu equipo que favorece que la gente venga un poco menos amargado al trabajo porque se echa una risas en el rato del descanso.
> 
> Mucho cuidado con el perfil opuesto... El socializador tóxico que se dedica a malmeter, enfrentar, criticar, siempre negativo,... deshacen la moral y productividad de un equipo.



Hay otro elemento. El socializador trepa y falso. Que aunque sea trabajador y válido es un hijo de puta. Evidentemente va a joder al que considere un estorbo para el y ser un lacayo. Estos son la peor mierda que hay porque nadie les conoce salvo el que los sufre. Y como los jefes son una mierda les dejan libertad. Ahí tienen un dilema y se engañan ellos mismos porque aunque sea válido nadie querrá trabajar con el porque son basura.


----------



## Galvani (5 Ago 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Higopvtas hay donde haya seres humanos, pero lo que no va la gente con el cuchillo entre los dientes a putear al compañero en rollo juegos del hambre de a ver a quien despiden . Lo que puede haber es escaqueo a saco y puede haber malos rollos por eso.
> 
> Y lo de meterle una hostia va a tener que ser metafórico, pero es que no se me ocurre que pudiera darse una situación de "bromitas" de patio de colegio.
> 
> Hablo desde luego de administraciones serias, no de vertederos de hay-untamientos que eso si que puede ser la jungla. Pero lo normal cuando uno se ha tenido que sudar la plaza es pasar de follones en el trabajo, cumplir con lo justo y poner el cazo a final de mes.



Que no? Vete a un sitio donde aun siendo fijo se convoquen placitas de más nivel y verás... Eso creia yo; que con puesto fijo no sería igual pero qué va... Amparados por la seguridad y con querer medrar en lo público hay mucho hijo puta. O por no caerse bien.

Dejate de administración seria. Eso pasa en todas.


----------



## maxkuiper (5 Ago 2022)

Foroprogres baneadores


No traigas su mierda aqui palurdete


----------



## trellat (6 Ago 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Le hacen una broma tonta y contestar asi es de ser un amargado gilipollas, se cree que está en la carcel o algo. Anda ya que le den a los amargados, que tampoco es que el otro se riese de sus defectos o le tocara los cojones .



que te calles sucknormal. ¿Qué no sabes leer o qué?
Meterle un donuts empastrado al tio que esta en periodo de pruebas en un curro, con la que está cayendo, no es de ser un tio con los huevos pelaos. Es de tener 15 años como dice el de FC o ser un mierda

menudo trolete estas hecho mamon


----------



## Chiruja (6 Ago 2022)

HUSH dijo:


> ¿El nuevo es español?, lo dudo.



Yo no lo dudo.


----------



## reset (6 Ago 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Pero la culpa de eso la tiene el pagador, y su política.
> 
> Preocúpate de lo tuyo y al resto que le den por el culo. A la larga, el trabajo no te cuesta, más allá de la rutina, y la compensación te llueve del cielo.



Es complicado cuando el dinero no es de nadie y al trabajador no se le puede tirar fácilmente. 

Efectivamente lo más sano es ir a lo tuyo y ni fijarse en el entorno.


----------



## trellat (6 Ago 2022)

si, pero no compensa.
El mierda ese aun lo llevó a juicio pidiendole miles de euros ...

Seguramente preguntes al currante y te diga que a que mala hora se la dio


----------



## reset (6 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Hay otro elemento. El socializador trepa y falso. Que aunque sea trabajador y válido es un hijo de puta. Evidentemente va a joder al que considere un estorbo para el y ser un lacayo. Estos son la peor mierda que hay porque nadie les conoce salvo el que los sufre. Y como los jefes son una mierda les dejan libertad. Ahí tienen un dilema y se engañan ellos mismos porque aunque sea válido nadie querrá trabajar con el porque son basura.



Esos cabrones son los que intentan boicotear al que puede hacerles sombra, sin que se note, y como laboralmente no pueden se inventan lo de "no encaja en el equipo y es un problema". 

Anteponen sus intereses a todo y no tienen escrúpulos en joderle la vida a nadie. 

Conmigo lo intento uno, y no sabe que le pille y neutralice la jugada. Ni la suerte que tuvo en que no le saliera bien.


----------



## asiqué (6 Ago 2022)

exactamente. Al trabajo se va a trabajar, no se va para hacer amigos.
Y yo hago mi trabajo y no el de los encargados incompetentes que tenga por encima.
Si quieres que haga algo extra o yo considero que merece la pena hacer un favor, lo hago,pero me lo pagas.


----------



## asiqué (6 Ago 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Para su posición dentro de su centro de trabajo, habrá un MANUAL de la empresa donde conste la descripción de su puesto de trabajo, por lo cual, debería usted de amoldar su comportamiento a fin de circunscribir su labor al estricto cumplimiento de la antedicha descripción.



el dueño de mi empresa soy yo.
Y mis formas son esas. Hago lo pactado y presupuestado,que mi tiempo me lleva calcular costos y plazos.
Yo llego para hacer mi trabajo, no tengo que hacer favores a otras personas y mucho menos el trabajo de los de arriba.
*Los favores se convierten en norma y al final salen caros.*


----------



## vayaquesi (6 Ago 2022)

Puta mierda de país. Lo peor de todo es que los graciosillos esos todavía están bien vistos en algunas empresas en caso de llevar tiempo. Mierda de país.


----------



## asiqué (6 Ago 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Ni favores, ni pollas, idiota...
> 
> Estrategia.
> 
> ...



idiota tu padre ok?
y reafirmo;
favores cero.
si lo que dices es que cuando falte el encargado hay posibilidad de que me "asciendan" a mi ya te digo que no.
1- eso me llevaria a tener que dedicar el 100% de mi tiempo a 1 trabajo y cesar mi actividad.
2- facilmente gano 2 veces mas a fin de mes que cualquier encargado o jefe de los que tengo en ciertos trabajos.


----------



## asiqué (6 Ago 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Una pregunta...:
> 
> asiqué y vayaquesi...
> 
> ¿soiselmismo?



no, no somos los mismos.
No uso multis, se ve que casi hemos hecho un anagrama con los nicks de casualidad.


----------



## asiqué (6 Ago 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Puta mierda de país. Lo peor de todo es que los graciosillos esos todavía están bien vistos en algunas empresas en caso de llevar tiempo. Mierda de país.



lo malo de esos graciosillos es que como un dia quieran hacer o decir algo serio todos lo toman por el pito del sereno, esperemos que no pase en una urgencia. El sitio para los payasos es el circo no la obra o la fabrica


----------



## Tigershark (6 Ago 2022)

Españolerdos que se piensan que un compañero de trabajo es un amigo .Qué Cruz de país.y ojo que encima les parece mal y te tiran el resto de compañeros encima , vivimos rodeados de subnormales .


----------



## Abrojo (6 Ago 2022)

me meten los donuts y si lo pillo se los hago comer ahí mismo


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (6 Ago 2022)

El que solo pretende ir al trabajo a hacerlo lo mejor posible relacionándose lo justo, aunque sea educado, es marcado en seguida por la mayoría, con las consecuencias que eso trae...
Es la salud salir de la carrera de la rata.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (6 Ago 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Visto en FC:



Podria enviarme un PM con invitacion a FC? tengo conocimientos de economia y criptografia entre otras cosas, me gustaria entrar a algun hilo que pueda valer la pena ahi (poca cosa pero algo hay).


----------



## DonLimpio (6 Ago 2022)

Charlie_69 dijo:


> Hay gente así, para mí si es de ser algo amargado el no querer relacionarte con nadie, no creo q sea mala persona ni nada, solo q le cansa hablar y tiene 0 interés en los demás, yo diría que q se disfruta la vida mas siendo sociable



Con gente que merezca la pena si.



SolyCalma dijo:


> A mi claro que me han hecho muchas bromas como a todo el mundo algunas mas desagradables que otras, pero en serio, que te pongan unos donuts caducados en la mochila te parece tan mal? A ver... que no le ha metido una mierda de perro eh...



Si estaban derretidos y te ensucian la mochila mucha gracia no haría....

¿Quizá debería haber unas taquillas para las mochilas?
Además está el hecho que creo habéis pasado por alto de fisgar en su mochila!!!


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (6 Ago 2022)

Hay demasiada gente que confunde el buen rollo en el trabajo con comportarse como si fuera una clase de 1º de la ESO. Yo creo que está bien poder hablar de cualquier tontería en un momento dado o vacilarse un poco con el fútbol o cualquier cosa, y en realidad tener apertura a esas cosas creo que favorece la integración cuando uno llega a un sitio de nuevas. Pero tampoco se puede obligar a hacerse amiguete, mientras el otro sea correcto en el trato y se pueda colaborar cuando el curro lo exija, ¿para qué más?


----------



## Tigershark (6 Ago 2022)

Esto fue trabajando de socorrista , eramos quince o más en plantilla , todo iba bien hasta que a mitad del verano les entró la fiebre de al acabar el trabajo ir a tomar algo , fui un dia y ni una mas Santo Tomás. Desde aquello me hicieron el vacío los muy hijos de puta, intentaron hacerme sentir un monstruo . Hablé con el jefe de playa y le dije lo que había que no era nada personal que estaba muy cansado y necesitaba descansar, eran ocho horas de curro más un viaje de 80 km ida y vuelta . Pero bueno fue un reto que te pone la vida y lo superé, el último día me fui sin despedirme de nadie más feliz que una perdiz. por cierto el jefe de playa que era mayor que todos jamás me fue a preguntar que tal estaba..


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Ago 2022)

Pasas 40 horas semanales con esa gente, si te llevas mal con ellos estás muerto. Pero otra cosa es comportarte como si tuvieras 15 años y estuvieras en el instituto.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (6 Ago 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Es un tema cultural nada más. En España se penaliza mucho ser introvertido. Aunque seas eficiente en tu trabajo y no molestes a nadie.



Te podría contar verdaderos horrores sobre oficinas de pancholandia...Eso sí que era una especie de campamento Krusty durante todo el año. La madre que los parió, qué intensitos, Charo y Paco son monumentos al silencio y la discreción al lado de Wilson y Yusleide Fernanda. Pero bueno, ahí yo sabía que había que tragar ciertas cosas por tema cultural y no ser el extranjero rancio. Son sus costumbres y tal. 

Incluso en un entorno así de hipersociable e innecesariamente emocional, al final la clave es que te necesiten para sacar el trabajo adelante. Si eres realmente bueno y difícil de sustituir seguramente sea el propio jefe (si es competente) el que más se preocupe por protegerte y tenerte contento, aunque tenga que retorcerle los huevos al gracioso de turno o aguantarte alguna manía molesta o salida de tono que tengas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Ago 2022)

Me solto una frase muy parecida una tia que estaba tremenda hace unos años, fue en un contexto diferente al trabajo pero la frase muy similar, el karma se cebo con la tia esta, acabo bajando mucho sus pretensiones y con algo mas de humildad, dentro de lo posible vaya..... una tia que esta buenisima que desde que es pequeña ve a los tios a sus pies pues tampoco que le vas a pedir a la mujer.......estaba endiosada no lo siguiente.


----------



## Tigershark (6 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pasas 40 horas semanales con esa gente, si te llevas mal con ellos estás muerto. Pero otra cosa es comportarte como si tuvieras 15 años y estuvieras en el instituto.



Yo llegué a la conclusión que son gente que fuera del curro no los soporta nadie y necesitan de los compañeros del curro para salir por ahí. Aprovechándose así de la coyuntura .


----------



## Abodroc (6 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que lo del trabajo en equipo se ha sobredimensionado sí, pero en una empresa no eres más que el engranaje de una maquinaria. Si tu trabajas a tu bola, estás jodiendo el trabajo del resto de engranajes
> 
> Como símil, ya puedes ser el mejor delantero o portero de fútbol del mundo, que sin alguien que te la pase, o te ayude a desmarcarte pocos goles meterás, y sin una buena defensa y sin gente que te haga una buena cobertura o presione, te vas a hinchar a recoger balones de la red



Conclusión, sea psicópata grande ande o no ande.


----------



## Galvani (6 Ago 2022)

A ver, en todos los trabajos hay uno o más de estos. No es alguien gracioso que sea así con todos, es el típico acosador que la toma con uno y al final vuelve a gente contra ti o todos se callan. 

Y los jefes no hacen nada porque son los más pelotas y a veces también son válidos y se hacen colegas de los influyentes. Entonces se siente, pero con esa basura no se trabaja. Como no sabes de primeras sus intenciones lo mejor es hacer eso porque poco a poco van dominando y la cosa acaba muy mal.

Y la conclusión en esto es que los jefes son basura, rrhh es basura etc. En el trabajo no tendrias ni que montar gresca con nadie. Tendrías que poder ir al jefe y decirle X se está pasando y él actuar. Porque la empresa esta obligada a cortar estas cosas. Al igual que lo hace si haces un comentario machista a una. Entonces si se mueven. Pero con tíos no, te hacen meterte en un lío.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pasas 40 horas semanales con esa gente, si te llevas mal con ellos estás muerto. Pero otra cosa es comportarte como si tuvieras 15 años y estuvieras en el instituto.





HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Te podría contar verdaderos horrores sobre oficinas de pancholandia...Eso sí que era una especie de campamento Krusty durante todo el año. La madre que los parió, qué intensitos, Charo y Paco son monumentos al silencio y la discreción al lado de Wilson y Yusleide Fernanda. Pero bueno, ahí yo sabía que había que tragar ciertas cosas por tema cultural y no ser el extranjero rancio. Son sus costumbres y tal.
> 
> Incluso en un entorno así de hipersociable e innecesariamente emocional, al final la clave es que te necesiten para sacar el trabajo adelante. Si eres realmente bueno y difícil de sustituir seguramente sea el propio jefe (si es competente) el que más se preocupe por protegerte y tenerte contento, aunque tenga que retorcerle los huevos al gracioso de turno o aguantarte alguna manía molesta o salida de tono que tengas.



Es un gilipollas el graciosete. Y algo peor: sin gracia. Eso sí que es un buena losa. Es un tío que ha sido gracioso lo justo para que no le crucen la cara. Y, además, seleccionando bien la presa.

No sé por qué, no pinta bien para el nuevo.

Como bien dicen por ahí arriba, lo peor de esta gente es que encima triunfa si está rodeado de escoria.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (6 Ago 2022)

yo no entro a burbuja para leer forocoches. Reportao.


----------



## LeeMarvin (6 Ago 2022)

Dónde está el problema? 
La frase "no vengo a hacer amigos" es una declaración de intenciones. El tipo va a su bola. 
Pues vale, se curra con él y se le deja en paz. 
El trabajo es un coñazo que se pasa mejor si te llevas bien con el de al lado, lo que no quiere decir que tengas que irte de cañas


----------



## asakopako (6 Ago 2022)

A mí no me hace bromas ni dios, ni dentro ni fuera del trabajo.


----------



## elpesetilla (6 Ago 2022)

Pues por experiencias en curros , la gente asi que va a lo suyo suelen ser los mas legales y cuando hay que dar la cara no se esoncden como ratas


----------



## Galvani (6 Ago 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Pues por experiencias en curros , la gente asi que va a lo suyo suelen ser los mas legales y cuando hay que dar la cara no se esoncden como ratas



No. Como que te crees que va alguien a dar la cara por ti. Si el gracioso es su colega o es influyente se pondrá de su parte. Que vaya a su rollo no quiere decir nada. A la gente le importa una mierda el de al lado. Son cosas del progresismo de la izquierda.


----------



## At4008 (6 Ago 2022)

Lo que me parece es que su nivel de inteligencia está por debajo de la media.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (6 Ago 2022)

Son perfiles antisociales sanos.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (6 Ago 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Visto en FC:



Las bromas dentro del trabajo se hacen puntualmente y cuando ya hay cierta confianza, si lo haces antes pasan estas cosas.


----------



## pepeleches (6 Ago 2022)

Son dos cosas distintas; si te encuentras al graciosillo que el primer día se pasa, pues seguramente tendrás que pararle los pies y marcar territorio. Pero ganarás puntos si lo haces sin 'ir de malas'

Pero eso (que también he visto alguna vez...) de 'yo no vengo a hacer amigos...', es una actitud peligrosa, al menos en los casos en que yo he vivido algo así. Por un lado, te vas a pegar muchas horas con otras personas, no se trata de que te vayas de vacaciones con ellos, pero es lógico que al cabo del tiempo entables algún tipo de relación. 

Por supuesto, puedes no hacerlo y no pasa nada. Pero incluso aunque no quieras, entra dentro del sueldo tener una relación razonablemente amable con el resto. No pasa nada si eres callado o reservado, por mucho que la gente no lo crea se suele respetar bastante. 

Porque en casi ningún trabajo estás 100% solo, y si eres el tipo de persona huraña que terminas incomodando a los demás con tu carácter, por supuesto que afectará muy negativamente al trabajo. Nadie querrá trabajar contigo, y nadie se prestará a ayudarte cuando lo necesites, al menos voluntariamente.

La gente respeta a quien es capaz de relacionarse dentro de la oficina, pero luego no quiere compartir nada fuera. Pero nadie tiene el derecho de hacer que los demás trabajen a disgusto porque 'solo viene a trabajar'. Hay unas normas básicas de educación y compañerismo mínimas. 

Recuerdo especialmente un caso hace ya unos años, en los que una chica de otro departamento tenía acojonados a sus compañeros, y hasta a su jefe. Era una máquina de despotricar por todo. Y hasta el jefe, para evitar el enfrentamiento, terminaba por callarse con tal de no enfrentarse a ella. Ahí abusaba de que el jefe era muy bueno en lo suyo (y muy buen chaval...), pero era bastante novato en gestionar gente. 

Eso es imposible que termine bien si no coges el toro por los cuernos...


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (6 Ago 2022)

fool dijo:


> aquí está el graciosillo haciendo de las suyas



Estoy flipando como todavía recordáis a mi colega, mira que le dije que en 5 años nadie se acordaría, el chaval lo ha pasado fatal, está claro que la cagó pero ostia con la memoria que tenéis.


----------



## Abodroc (6 Ago 2022)

Yo tuve una experiencia parecida hace unos años trabajando en un almacén (aunque ya conocía al "bromista") me hizo una jugarreta para reírse con los colegas, en el momento, por que soy muy educado le reí la gracia, pero en cuanto acabó el trabajo y empezamos a salir fui parando a todos uno a uno, y bien serio y con mirada de Clint Eastwood les explique lo que me parecían sus putas gilipolleces de recreo. 

Aún recuerdo la cara de acojonados con la que me miraron, pagaría millones de euros por volverlas a ver, desde ese momento me dejaron en paz y me quedé descansando de los susodichos soplapollas, uno de ellos abandonó el trabajo a la semana. 

Valga decir que no soy un antisocial y me relacionaba con otros trabajadores de la empresa que no eran gilipollas rematados como el otro 85% de imbéciles infantiloides. Pero soy de esas personas que piensa que vivir sin honor y sin dignidad no es vivir, y pena me da el tío que no me vea venir con sus gilipolleces.


----------



## Rextor88 (6 Ago 2022)

Mal.

A un trabajo no se va a trabajar...


----------



## SAMPLERKING (6 Ago 2022)

El graciosillo me hace la broma a mi y os aseguro que caga los donuts con el paquete incluido


----------



## Chocochomocho (6 Ago 2022)

Bueno es una buena forma con la que cubrir tu incapacidad e inseguridad para relacionarte autoengañandote, además te das un aire de lobo solitario. 

Lo del graciosillo, este tipo de gente con esa edad da una pena terrible y se calan rápido. No le daba ni la hora.


----------



## Llorón (6 Ago 2022)

Me parece estupendo. Lo peor es el “graciosillo”, se cree que aún está en el cole y hace bromas de niñato.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (6 Ago 2022)

Una cosa es poder comentar VERBALMENTE alguna cosa durante el trabajo que sea de fuera del trabajo, y otra cosa es aguantar una chorrada de que te metan un donuts en la mochila...además de que no viene a cuento, si no has dado confianza se puede tomar al contrario: como una prueba de tu nivel de aguante, si toleras eso sin motivo después te harán más tonterias.

Una cosa es mala ostia, pero un pavo que ni te grita ni nada...déjalo en paz.


----------



## asiqué (6 Ago 2022)

Don Benito le regalo un gif suyo para que lo use si lo ve necesario.

Como paco ustec me representa.

DON Benito


----------



## magnificent (6 Ago 2022)

Eso solo pasa en Hezpaña porque el sistema productivo es de país africano, la empresa produce algo de muy bajo valor añadido (sueldos de mierda) o directamente es una empresa pública donde no se produce nada y solo está ahí para enchufar a gente, por eso se da a pie a hacer el gilipollas en el trabajo 

Si no queréis aguantar a graciosetes o tocapelotas paletos iros al extranjero y veréis como allí no hay tiempo para hacer el gilipollas porque de verdad se vende un producto de valor y hay que conseguir beneficios para unos buenos sueldos. Allí la gente va a trabajar de verdad, el gilipollas lo.hacen cuando vienen a Hezpaña a emborracharse


----------



## Cuncas (6 Ago 2022)

Al trabajo se va a trabajar, no a hacer amigos. Eso siempre fue así hasta que vinieron las charos empoderadillas de mierda y los niñatos panchitos amariconados con su marketing yanki de los cojones, diciendo que los trabajadores de la empresa tienen que ser una gran familia, hacer comiditas, reunioncitas, cenitas y demás gilipolleces para tocar los cojones y hacer el perder el tiempo a la gente fuera del horario laboral. El no va más son la mierda de los grupos de wasap que denota la infantilización de los "adultos" de hoy en día. Lo que antes era un pasatiempo para adolescentes que se pasaban las tardes chateando en los cibers ahora es política de empresa. Lamentable, joder, muy lamentable, pero es una muestra de lo que hay hoy en día: rebaños de deficientes mentales con derecho a voto y mentalidad de niñato de 12 años.

Una cosa es la cordialidad y el compañerismo y otra muy diferente la falsa amistad forzada basada en la competitividad y la desconfianza mutua.



magnificent dijo:


> Eso solo pasa en Hezpaña...



Eso es la mierda de cultura basura empresarial yanki importada gracias a panchitos de mierda como tú.


----------



## Abodroc (6 Ago 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Eso solo pasa en Hezpaña porque el sistema productivo es de país africano, la empresa produce algo de muy bajo valor añadido (sueldos de mierda) o directamente es una empresa pública donde no se produce nada y solo está ahí para enchufar a gente, por eso se da a pie a hacer el gilipollas en el trabajo
> 
> Si no queréis aguantar a graciosetes o tocapelotas paletos iros al extranjero y veréis como allí no hay tiempo para hacer el gilipollas porque de verdad se vende un producto de valor y hay que conseguir beneficios para unos buenos sueldos. Allí la gente va a trabajar de verdad, el gilipollas lo.hacen cuando vienen a Hezpaña a emborracharse



Doy fe de esto, hay más trabajo que en españa pero son mucho más serios y formales al trabajar, en cuanto detectan al gilipollas/soplapollas de turno no pierden ni un segundo en mandarlo de vuelta a su cortijo de garrulos. No puedo contar la cantidad de soplapollas que he visto ir y venir en un mes. Sin como las cucarachas


----------



## Abodroc (6 Ago 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Al trabajo se va a trabajar, no a hacer amigos. Eso siempre fue así hasta que vinieron las charos empoderadillas de mierda y los niñatos panchitos amariconados con su marketing yanki de los cojones, diciendo que los trabajadores de la empresa tienen que ser una gran familia, hacer comiditas, reunioncitas, cenitas y demás gilipolleces para tocar los cojones y hacer el perder el tiempo a la gente fuera del horario laboral. El no va más son la mierda de los grupos de wasap que denota la infantilización de los "adultos" de hoy en día. Lo que antes era un pasatiempo para adolescentes que se pasaban las tardes chateando en los cibers ahora es política de empresa. Lamentable, joder, muy lamentable, pero es una muestra de lo que hay hoy en día: rebaños de deficientes mentales con derecho a voto y mentalidad de niñato de 12 años.
> 
> *Una cosa es la cordialidad y el compañerismo y otra muy diferente la falsa amistad forzada basada en la competitividad y la desconfianza mutua.*
> 
> ...



Fin del hilo y fin del foro.


----------



## Masateo (6 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Últimamente relacionarse da asco. Y más en el trabajo. Antes del COVID, tenía un pase, pero es que ahora la sociedad se ha vuelto tan estúpida y tan borrega, que socializar con gente del trabajo significa darles la razón con lo del Coronavirus, el bozal, la guerra en Ucrania y, supongo que ahora, con que apagues la luz de tu casa. Cualquier moda que generalicen los medios de lobotomización de masas, tiene su caja de resonancia en el trabajo. Y de ahí no te escapas, porque trabajas por una nómina... En tu casa puedes abstraerte apagando la televisión, pero en el trabajo, durante el café, si las charos de turno se ponen histéricas con el test de antígenos... ¿Qué haces?
> 
> Al final lo más práctico ahora, tal y como está la cosa, es cumplir con lo que estás obligado, y para casa. Si además de trabajar para la empresa, tengo soportar subnormalidades de compañeros, creo que todo trabajador se merecería un plus.
> 
> La última subnormalidad que me ha ocurrido en el trabajo es aguantar al jefe en sus reuniones, iniciándolas con un "Hola a *todas*", cuando estábamos 6 hombres y una mujer...



Yo llevo como 15 años diciendo "¿Estamos todas?" y siempre somos todo tíos. Es verdad que desde hace un par de años a veces digo "todes".


----------



## asiqué (6 Ago 2022)

Perdon.
¿Sigues fatal de lo tuyo?
mejorate.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Conozco varios casos y los han despedido o no renovado pq el tipo/a iba a su bola fuera del trabajo.
> Sobre todo pq el o ella eran muy educados etc pero los amigos fuera
> Yo soy igual sin tengo que ayudar un compañero lo ayudo pero de eso a tener que salir con ellos o quedar fuera del trabajo paso



En España al que no hace piña se le suele ver como el raro y se le acaba echando. En la empresa privada era una de las cosas que siempre me echaban en cara.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (6 Ago 2022)

Reset xD cierto


----------



## trellat (6 Ago 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Si, hay muchas así, en las que el que ejerce de jefe de un grupo es un trabajador más del grupo..., sin conocimiento global del negocio y sin capacidad de gestión, ni de organización, ni de control real, pues esto solo lo lleva el dueño de la empresa.
> 
> Es un dolor de cabeza tratar con este tipo de empresas.



En el sitio en cuestion procedian de la siguiente manera. No había encargado y los empleados unos hacian mas labores que otros cobrando lo mismo. Tacitamente se había acordado así, y como la faena salia mas o menos adelante (aunque ultimamente no iba bien y estaba en el punto de mira de la central) ... pues desde arriba "adelante pues".
El compañero tocapelotas "bromista" era de los veteranos (trienios, antiguedad ... ojo a esto) y que mas hacía. Y como cobrabá poco mas que lo de todos los demas ... pues de alguna manera se tenía que "notar".

en fin

otra conclusion que saque de aquello, porque ya fue hace bastantes años incluso antes de aparecer la secta.* Las republicas en ejpaña son mu güenas y saludables*


----------



## Funci-vago (6 Ago 2022)

Viendo el hilo de forocarros el op dice que el tío tiene 40 tacos y los sunnormales no llegan ni a 25. Un tío con los huevos negros rodeado de niñatos. Ta jodida la cosa


----------



## trellat (6 Ago 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> *Nunca quedamos fuera del trabajo, ni estamos de risas.* Cada uno tiene su vida fuera. Al jefe le importa una mierda nuestra relación, mientras el negocio le vaya bien.



Y haceis bien. Sin encargado ... te remito a lo anterior que he escrito. Pero os salva el que sois pocos.

Deseo que no ocurra pero ¿Qué pasará el dia que salte la chispa entre vosotros ...? Pienso que se gestiona mejor si hay un intermediario por medio, *un encargado*, por muy hijo puta que sea.

ojo


----------



## Funci-vago (6 Ago 2022)

https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9192200


----------



## trellat (6 Ago 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Viendo el hilo de forocarros el op dice que el tío tiene 40 tacos y los sunnormales no llegan ni a 25. Un tío con los huevos negros rodeado de niñatos. Ta jodida la cosa



Soy el de 40 y lo filmo sin que se enteren y lo hago viral en twitter

pidiendo consejo de como ser mas simpatico en el curro


----------



## trellat (6 Ago 2022)

A un tio de 40 palos, con escasisima posibilidad de insercion laboral, le estan puteando unos niñatos en el curro metiendole donuts podridos en la cartera ... chungo asunto 








Rosell entierra el trabajo «fijo y seguro»: es algo «del siglo XIX»


El jefe de la patronal pide más digitalización, «un tren» que España «puede perder», y emplaza a los políticos a tener «la fiesta en paz»




www.diariosur.es





yo del op en ese foro no estaria tranquilo


----------



## Apolodoro (6 Ago 2022)

Al trabajo se va a trabajar. Fin. Si surgen amigos, bien y si no, también.


----------



## Galvani (6 Ago 2022)

trellat dijo:


> Y haceis bien. Sin encargado ... te remito a lo anterior que he escrito. Pero os salva el que sois pocos.
> 
> Deseo que no ocurra pero ¿Qué pasará el dia que salte la chispa entre vosotros ...? Pienso que se gestiona mejor si hay un intermediario por medio, *un encargado*, por muy hijo puta que sea.
> 
> ojo



Yo he estado con hijos de puta con encargado y sin el. Sin encargado surge uno que es el gallito y los demás viejos le rien la gracia y joden al nuevo que pillen. Con encargado tontopoya te surgen trepas que hacen de las suyas y el otro lo tapa porque le comen la poya... Y de eso mucho. Es muy difícil encontrar un jefe en condiciones y un mal jefe es lo peor de lo peor. Me refiero al que no sabe dirigir, tiene preferidos etc. que también suele ser el que era un pelota y por eso le gusta quien era como el.


----------



## trellat (6 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Con *encargado tontopoya* te surgen trepas que hacen de las suyas y el otro lo tapa porque le comen la poya... Y de eso mucho.



Vamos, como si no hubiera.
No estoy diciendo un encargado tontopolla sino un encargado


Galvani dijo:


> Es muy difícil encontrar un jefe en condiciones y un *mal jefe* es lo peor de lo peor.



mal jefe por omision de funciones
Totalmente de acuerdo. En este pais adolecemos de lideres.
tanto socialismo ... ha terminado por enmierdar todo


----------



## Galvani (6 Ago 2022)

trellat dijo:


> Vamos, como si no hubiera.
> No estoy diciendo un encargado tontopolla sino un encargado
> 
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo. En este pais ado notandose en todas partes.



Un encargado que no tenga predilecciones con algun empleado y tape sus mierdas... Difícil. Sólo se me ocurre estos que había antes y aún queda alguno que eran unos hijos puta pero con todos y llevaban el mando ellos, sin tener una jerarquía debajo de facto.

Un líder es alguien que sigue la gente porque se gana a la gente. No el pelota que ponen de líder, que al final no le haces ni caso a el ni al jefe por haberle puesto por comepoyas.


----------



## Galvani (6 Ago 2022)

Con 40 años te ha dado tiempo a aguantar a muchos hijos de puta. Puede parecer alguien seco si salta con una broma pero es que es necesario porque hay mucho hijo puta que te quiere joder por quedarse tu puesto o por hijo puta. Y no les abren la cabeza porque se meten con los que pueden.


----------



## Rextor88 (6 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> A mí no me hace bromas ni dios, ni dentro ni fuera del trabajo.


----------



## Lionelhut (6 Ago 2022)

Ojo con las bromas a edades de treinta largos parriba, le puede salir cara la broma en forma de ostion o despido


----------



## Galvani (6 Ago 2022)

En todos los trabajos los hay salvo que estés solo.


----------



## victor_crowley (6 Ago 2022)

Me sorprende que hay gente que sienta nostalgia del instituto y quiera seguir con tonterías en su vida laboral… supongo,que hay gente que no madurara nunca


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Ago 2022)

Yo hace años que dejé de ir. Me preguntan siempre que porqué no voy y ya me quedo callado. Ya no tengo excusas.


----------



## trellat (6 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Un encargado que no tenga predilecciones con algun empleado y tape sus mierdas...* Difícil. Sólo se me ocurre estos que había antes y aún queda alguno que eran unos hijos puta pero con todos *y llevaban el mando ellos, sin tener una jerarquía debajo de facto.



Hoy en dia es casi imposible eso. Con tanta ugt, ccoo y hostias un trabajador que coja cierta antigueadad es practicamente intocable, mobing, bulling, acoso ... pues no se puede cojer a cosas ni na


----------



## Gorrino (6 Ago 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Visto en FC:



Cuando la empresa se vaya a pique y le echen a la puta calle debiéndole dinero, o bien baje rendimiento y le echen alegando eso mismo ya verás como aprende que no hay que dar la vida por la empresa. Todos los que he conocido que se comportan así acaban mal.


----------



## DonLimpio (7 Ago 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Son dos cosas distintas; si te encuentras al graciosillo que el primer día se pasa, pues seguramente tendrás que pararle los pies y marcar territorio. Pero ganarás puntos si lo haces sin 'ir de malas'
> 
> Pero eso (que también he visto alguna vez...) de 'yo no vengo a hacer amigos...', es una actitud peligrosa, al menos en los casos en que yo he vivido algo así. Por un lado, te vas a pegar muchas horas con otras personas, no se trata de que te vayas de vacaciones con ellos, pero es lógico que al cabo del tiempo entables algún tipo de relación.
> 
> ...



Queda mucho mejor decir "Yo vengo aquí a trabajar y no a aguantar gilipolleces."

Mejor dejar lo de hacer "amigos" en una zona gris neutra, el tiempo dirá...

Siempre te podrás inventar una excusa para escaquearte de chorradas extralaborales.



Cuncas dijo:


> Al trabajo se va a trabajar, no a hacer amigos. Eso siempre fue así hasta que vinieron las charos empoderadillas de mierda y los niñatos panchitos amariconados con su marketing yanki de los cojones, diciendo que los trabajadores de la empresa tienen que ser una gran familia, hacer comiditas, reunioncitas, cenitas y demás gilipolleces para tocar los cojones y hacer el perder el tiempo a la gente fuera del horario laboral. El no va más son la mierda de los grupos de wasap que denota la infantilización de los "adultos" de hoy en día. Lo que antes era un pasatiempo para adolescentes que se pasaban las tardes chateando en los cibers ahora es política de empresa. Lamentable, joder, muy lamentable, pero es una muestra de lo que hay hoy en día: rebaños de deficientes mentales con derecho a voto y mentalidad de niñato de 12 años.
> 
> Una cosa es la cordialidad y el compañerismo y otra muy diferente la falsa amistad forzada basada en la competitividad y la desconfianza mutua.


----------



## Lady_A (7 Ago 2022)

Opino que se deberia dar una paliza al gracioso de turno.

A ese se le tolera porque es amigo, lleva mas tiempo o hace gracia pero que fuera al contrario y el nuevo sin conocer a nadie empezara a hacer bromitas al resto o meter basura en tu mochila, vamos bullying. El que lo hace mal es el tio "graciosillo" no el otro que podrá ser mas o menos locuaz pero esta trabajando y no molestando a nadie.

El nuevo ya ha puesto punto en boca al bocas, como debe ser. Quizás no fue la frase correcta pero si la intención, mas con un tio plasta que va jodiendo a la gente.



omin0na dijo:


> Tienes razón yo en su lugar hubiera continuado con la broma, cojo al gracioso y le devuelvo la broma partiéndole la espalda, que también me parece graciosísimo



Paliza manda. ¿pero tio porque no te ríes? Que sosazo eres!


----------



## Galvani (7 Ago 2022)

trellat dijo:


> Hoy en dia es casi imposible eso. Con tanta ugt, ccoo y hostias un trabajador que coja cierta antigueadad es practicamente intocable, mobing, bulling, acoso ... pues no se puede cojer a cosas ni na



Jaja los cojones. Te comerás bajas si te las dan y putadas y no puedes hacerles nada al final. Como les de por joderte estás muerto.


----------



## Galvani (7 Ago 2022)

Lo raro es que con 25 años haga eso a uno de 40 aunque no tiene tampoco mucho que ver. Quizá pensaba que podía meterse con el por ser callado etc.


----------



## trellat (7 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Jaja los cojones. Te comerás bajas si te las dan y putadas y no puedes hacerles nada al final. Como les de por joderte estás muerto.



yo he visto a tios con mucha antiguedad dar por culo lo indecible a todos allí, incluso al que hacia funciones de encargado, y que le echen, a ver si tienen cojones ...
eso si, el tio se curaba en salud, sacaba la faena adenate, ni mas ni menos, lo justo. Y no se le podia tocar


----------



## SexyVIcky (7 Ago 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Visto en FC:



Me parece muy bien.Soy exactamente igual y me ha costado muchos problemas con las tías del trabajo.Yo voy a cumplir con un deber,me pagan para hacer X(lo que sea que hagais).No tengo obligación de hacer amistades ni irme a tomar el cafetito con las demás.Decian que era solo 20 minutos y al final era casi una hora.
Estuve trabajando para Danone años,incluso en época de crisis.Cuando venían los jefes gordos del extranjero,siempre me llamaban para atenderles y explicarles cómo gestionábamos las ventas.Lo de ir de amíguetes en el curro nunca me ha parecido buena idea.


----------



## Galvani (7 Ago 2022)

trellat dijo:


> yo he visto a tios con mucha antiguedad dar por culo lo indecible a todos allí, incluso al que hacia funciones de encargado, y que le echen, a ver si tienen cojones ...
> eso si, el tio se curaba en salud, sacaba la faena adenate, ni mas ni menos, lo justo. Y no se le podia tocar



¿Que no se le podía tocar? Hay mil formas de acosar y sancionarte. Sería un sindicalista y no le querían tocar. Si quieren te hunden. Porque nadie le va a apoyar.


----------



## MORLACO CELTÍBERO (7 Ago 2022)

Yo hago lo mismo pero la versión pro: siendo funci.

No doy ni los buenos días. Ni respeto a los jefes.

Me parecía escoria todos.


----------



## el tio orquestas (8 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A mi en ecología me pasaba al revés. Y si cedes ganas puntos, que siempre hay situaciones en los que tienes que canjear los puntos ganados
> Mi jefa me pidió perdón porque todo eran chicas y la persona a la que hacía la suplencia era una chica. Así que por costumbre dijo hola a todas y dijo, ups, perdón. Y en vez de hacer de voxero, le dije que no importaba. Pues ya con eso ganas puntos con la jefa y con la feminazi del grupo. Y ya, pues ya te avisan para ir a desayunar o para que compartas mesa con ellas en el comedor,...
> 
> A cambio, pues si necesitas que te expliquen como funciona un proceso, o que te pasen un listado, o que te tramiten permisos de acceso a un programa, pues si eres de la chupipandi, pues te dan prioridad. Si eres un amargado, y vas a tu bola, y pones mala cara a sus cosas de charos y femilocas, pues suerte cuando te pidan algo para ayer y tú trabajo necesite datos de otras personas



Pero es que si un compañero de trabajo necesita datos, información o lo que sea se le debe de dar caiga bien o mal. 

Lo que estás hablando denota una falta de profesionalidad aberrante (no lo digo por ti), porque si alguien da preferencia a otro porque le cae mejor o peor es de ser un profesional de mierda. 

El trabajo en equipo en España se entiende mal. El trabajo en equipo no es ser amiguito del otro o estar de risitas, sino ayudarse mutuamente para que el trabajo salga adelante. Y para eso no se necesita ser amigo de nadie, sino una persona seria y profesional.

España da ASCO.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (8 Ago 2022)

A echo lo correcto, si hay que trabajar con otro se trabaja, sin tonterías, sino cada uno en su puesto.


----------



## tintinal (8 Ago 2022)

Yo llevo en un puesto de trabajo 3 años con una compañera que confundió el buen rollo con el te hablo como me da la gana y tocó ponerla en su sitio y decirle" no te confundas,ni soy tu familia ni soy tu amigo, así que me hablas con el respeto que merezco" ...dejo de hablarme excepto para lo estrictamente profesional, yo feliz...ojalá le dure


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Ago 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Mi trabajo está altamente Charificado y coleguean juntas, toman café y hasta se van de comida ¿y sabéis que? Cuando llegó el momento de kakunarse fueron todas en comandita.
> 
> Negarse NO era una opción porque en aquellos delirantes días no se hablaba de otra puta cosa en la tele y en la calle. A mi, al raro, no me preguntaron nada.
> 
> Por cierto, aunque jjijean juntas después no dudan en meterse puñaladas traperas en el trabajo. Pero oye, al día siguiente siguen jijijeando como si nada. Menudas tragaderas.



women just being women


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ago 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Me llamaron los de RRHH y Formacion porque tenia un encargado "discolo" para que hablara con él y lo "convenciera" que fuera a los cursos de formacion que hacian en Madrid tras negarse reiteradamente a asistir.
> 
> Le llamo al despacho y le digo: "¿Cual es el motivo porque no quieres ir a los cursos de formacion que me estan dando por c... los de RRHH?
> 
> ...



Yo hace años que tampoco hago nada de eso. Los cursos no me queda otra porque sinó no me pagan antiguedad, pero intento hacerlos online y desde luego con nadie del trabajo. ¿Cuándo entenderán que a ti te pagan por hacer un trabajo durante unas horas y que fuera de esas horas no tienes que hacer nada?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ago 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Mi trabajo está altamente Charificado y coleguean juntas, toman café y hasta se van de comida ¿y sabéis que? Cuando llegó el momento de kakunarse fueron todas en comandita.
> 
> Negarse NO era una opción porque en aquellos delirantes días no se hablaba de otra puta cosa en la tele y en la calle. A mi, al raro, no me preguntaron nada.
> 
> Por cierto, aunque jjijean juntas después no dudan en meterse puñaladas traperas en el trabajo. Pero oye, al día siguiente siguen jijijeando como si nada. Menudas tragaderas.



Casi has descrito el mío. 70-80% de mujeres. Cuando llega el café todas juntitas en la cafetería o en la sala, hablando de sus mierdas. Cada dos por tres comiditas o cenas en las que básicamente se apuntan ellas y algún mangina/perrito faldero. Cuando llegó la vacunación todas juntitas y hasta con fotos. Un infierno.


----------



## trellat (8 Ago 2022)

Aotearoa dijo:


> Por si no lo han puesto:



"somos todos iguales, no hay jerarquias ..." ¡BIBA LA REBUBLICA!
jaja


----------



## buhoner0 (10 Ago 2022)

lo mejor es desde el principio crear tu entorno como tu quieres, alejarte a los hijoputa esos y asi trabajas como tu quieres, cuando todos ven lo que has hecho y ven que no te metes con nadie, entonces te dejan tranquilo, y tu a trabajar y a casa sin botifarras con nadie , que es lo que querias.


----------



## Sardónica (10 Ago 2022)

Yo soy así.


----------



## Ally (11 Ago 2022)

Yo trabajo en clínicas dentales, estuve en una que además de reuniones de equipo y otras de casos clínicos ( q me parecen bien) teníamos q ir como un Sábado entero al mes o mes y medio a "hacer equipo" "formar vínculo" " reforzar relaciones", menudas chorradas, venían psicologas a decir cosas de sentido común y luego hacíamos jueguecitos entre nosotros q me recordaban a cuando teníamos 5 años. Todo esto en una época q trabajaba bastantes horas h estaba agotada, meterme el Sábado entero allí. 
Llamadme rara pero yo los findes los dedico a ocio con familia pareja amigas paseos en campo/playa con mi perra y vaguear q para eso es periodo de descanso. Encima con alguna q te critica y te pone buena cara y quiere cafelitos contigo para criticar a las otras. En fin...ya no estoy ahí pero aún así a veces pienso q algo tipo teletrabajo es lo mío, aunque me guste mi trabajo.


----------



## Galvani (11 Ago 2022)

reset dijo:


> Esos cabrones son los que intentan boicotear al que puede hacerles sombra, sin que se note, y como laboralmente no pueden se inventan lo de "no encaja en el equipo y es un problema".
> 
> Anteponen sus intereses a todo y no tienen escrúpulos en joderle la vida a nadie.
> 
> Conmigo lo intento uno, y no sabe que le pille y neutralice la jugada. Ni la suerte que tuvo en que no le saliera bien.



Y como lo hiciste?


----------



## Galvani (11 Ago 2022)

buhoner0 dijo:


> lo mejor es desde el principio crear tu entorno como tu quieres, alejarte a los hijoputa esos y asi trabajas como tu quieres, cuando todos ven lo que has hecho y ven que no te metes con nadie, entonces te dejan tranquilo, y tu a trabajar y a casa sin botifarras con nadie , que es lo que querias.



Precisamente es que el hijo puta va a ti. Y al final te mete en un lío. Las empresas tienen la obligación de cortar estas conductas pero son una mierda y no lo hacen porque interesa tener a uno de estos para generar división.


----------



## trellat (11 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Que no se le podía tocar? Hay mil formas de acosar y sancionarte. *Sería un sindicalista *y no le querían tocar. Si quieren te hunden. Porque nadie le va a apoyar.



¡coño! ves como tengo razón?
Ademas, si es un tio con un monton de experiencia, que te cumple ... ¿Qué vas a hacer, buscaras a otro o tragaras aunque esparza mierda entre los compañeros ... y la indemnizacion?


----------



## Galvani (11 Ago 2022)

trellat dijo:


> ¡coño! ves como tengo razón?



No le querían tocar porque al final todo es una caja común. Al dueño mientras no le amotinen gente se puede permitir un tipo así si los demás le hacen ganar. 

Lo mejor de eso es cuando el encargado, si es que le trataba mal, lo reportase y el dueño diría que no le echaba. Lo malo que otros pagarán por ese tío.


----------



## trellat (11 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Al dueño mientras no le amotinen gente se puede permitir un tipo así si los demás le hacen ganar.



claaaroque si wapi. Ese es el problema de que no haya encargados ¡poder pal pueblo!


----------



## Gorrión (11 Ago 2022)

Ally dijo:


> Yo trabajo en clínicas dentales, estuve en una que además de reuniones de equipo y otras de casos clínicos ( q me parecen bien) teníamos q ir como un Sábado entero al mes o mes y medio a "hacer equipo" "formar vínculo" " reforzar relaciones", menudas chorradas, venían psicologas a decir cosas de sentido común y luego hacíamos jueguecitos entre nosotros q me recordaban a cuando teníamos 5 años. Todo esto en una época q trabajaba bastantes horas h estaba agotada, meterme el Sábado entero allí.
> Llamadme rara pero yo los findes los dedico a ocio con familia pareja amigas paseos en campo/playa con mi perra y vaguear q para eso es periodo de descanso. Encima con alguna q te critica y te pone buena cara y quiere cafelitos contigo para criticar a las otras. En fin...ya no estoy ahí pero aún así a veces pienso q algo tipo teletrabajo es lo mío, aunque me guste mi trabajo.



Escribe bien, esto no es el whatsapp.


----------



## Galvani (11 Ago 2022)

trellat dijo:


> claaaroque si wapi. Ese es el problema de que no haya encargados ¡poder pal pueblo!



Hay muchas cosas que tú ves ilógicas pero tienen un fin y les funciona. Al final un jefe intermedio es un títere y no decide nada. Ese tipo como te digo, claro que pueden sancionarle pero tendran mierda que ocultar y le dejan en paz. Y si no trabaja, ya hay otros que lo hacen. Yo he estado en los dos escenarios. Anarquía y encargado asqueroso que tenia un preferido y era un trepa de mierda. En ambas situaciones es una mierda pero es peor la segunda.


----------



## reset (11 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Y como lo hiciste?



Pues con mucha sangre fría. Para ganar una guerra a veces hay que sacrificar tropas.

Estaba inmerso en un proceso de selección donde este pajaro estaba de tribunal. Casualmente llegó a mis oídos que al jefe de rrhh (nuevo, no me conocía) le habían informado pésimamente de mi, y fue el.

La realidad es que el puesto que yo iba a ocupar, por una carambola, lo ocupó el pajaro este (de nueva incorporación) y se puso como objetivo eliminarme, para quitarse el mayor peligro cercano que podía hacerle sombra.

Yo lo sabía desde que llegó a la empresa, pero entonces ya era patente y sabía que iba a intentar joderme, por muy buen rollo que aparentase conmigo.

Hice la entrevista perfecta (iba ganando el proceso) y veia como este se ponía de los nervios, hasta que decidió atacarme para sacarme de mis casillas. Un golpe bajo, una provocación en un momento clave.... porque la respuesta lógica hubiese sido cargarse en su puta madre mientras saltas a partirle la boca. 

Pare en seco, me puse agua y bebí tranquilamente para ganar tiempo, tranquilizarme y pensar la respuesta perfecta, y eso hice, contestar lo que tocaba diciéndole con la mirada que le iba a cortar los huevos.

Gane el proceso y el pajaro este o me evita o me trata casi con miedo.

Si me llega a joder, lo jodo yo a él.

Y tiempo al tiempo, que con paciencia todo se caza o se ve caer.


----------



## Galvani (11 Ago 2022)

reset dijo:


> Pues con mucha sangre fría. Para ganar una guerra a veces hay que sacrificar tropas.
> 
> Estaba inmerso en un proceso de selección donde este pajaro estaba de tribunal. Casualmente llegó a mis oídos que al jefe de rrhh (nuevo, no me conocía) le habían informado pésimamente de mi, y fue el.
> 
> ...



Como me suena todo... ¿Estás en lo público verdad? Lamentablemente con esta basura no siempre se les ve caer. Saben moverse, saben caer bien a los de arriba etc. Yo la verdad, no quiero estar con gente asi aunque sea mejor puesto porque los jefes en sitios asi son inútiles o les importa una mierda la gente.


----------



## trellat (11 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Anarquía y encargado asqueroso* que tenia un preferido* *y era un trepa de mierd*a. En ambas situaciones es una mierda pero es peor la segunda.



Vamos, que en los dos sitios no había encagado ... te vuelvo a repetir, ese tio no era encargado ni nada, simplemente era uno mas haciendo de él.
Yo he trabajado en una gran cadena con un encargado duro, un sarjento, con las pelotas bien puestas ... y era igual para todos, no tenía preferidos.
Por eso hay gandes empresas y cuchitriles de mierda que siempre van con el agua al cuello


----------



## trellat (11 Ago 2022)

Otro de los grandes problemas de que no haya encagados como dios manda hoy en dia, de que en los curros reine la anarquia y cerveza fria ... el buen rollito.









Los siete tipos de compañeros de trabajo tóxicos: cómo pararles los pies antes de que sea tarde


Desde el carácter protagonista al manipulador, la psicóloga Amparo Calandín disecciona las personalidades más comunes de empleados tóxicos.




www.elespanol.com





¿Yo, asalariado, tengo que pararle lo pies a un gilipolla que tengo al lado ...?

Nadie quiere jerarquias ni reyes en el curro. Todos queremos que todos sean como* YO,* ni mas ni menos ... ea disfrutese


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (11 Ago 2022)

A menudo en el trabajo le toca a uno tener que estar al lado de un arrogante que no para de expresarse en los siguientes términos:
—Y yo soy mejor que tú… y tú no sabes hacer nada… y yo sé trabajar también con la mano izquierda y tú no…


----------



## trellat (11 Ago 2022)

Yo cuando leo en una oferta eso de "buen ambiente de trabajo" ... malo


----------



## Galvani (11 Ago 2022)

trellat dijo:


> Vamos, que en los dos sitios no había encagado ... te vuelvo a repetir, ese tio no era encargado ni nada, simplemente era uno mas haciendo de él.
> Yo he trabajado en una gran cadena con un encargado duro, un sarjento, con las pelotas bien puestas ... y era igual para todos, no tenía preferidos.
> Por eso hay gandes empresas y cuchitriles de mierda que siempre van con el agua al cuel



Y 

En uno había pero como si no fuera porque los curritos hacian lo que querían con el. En otro había un jefe por encima del encargado que era duro, pero el encargado un asqueroso sin personalidad al que un trepa comio el tarro y le dejaba carta blanca porque era el preferido. 

Y yo como no tragaba a ninguno de los dos me tenia atravesado el imbécil porque quería que el trepa fuese el jefecillo. Vamos, una puta mierda de jefe profesionalmente y personalmente. 

Con el tiempo me di cuenta que era jefe porque su jefe tenía fama de inaguantable y rígido y el tonto este tragaba con todo pudiendo mandarle a la mierda por estar apunto de jubilarse. 

Y lo peor de este retrasado es que también despreciaba al que no le reía las gracias.


----------



## Ally (11 Ago 2022)

Y lo


trellat dijo:


> Yo cuando leo en una oferta eso de "buen ambiente de trabajo" ... malo



Y lo de "salario emocional" no lo ha oído alguien?


----------



## trellat (11 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> En uno había pero como si no fuera porque los curritos hacian lo que querían con el



eso que cuentas, eso de subirse a las barbas del encargado ... lo he visto sobre todo en mujeres, entre jijis jajas el dia que baja un poco la faena. Y el encargado de turno, duro como una piedra ... doblar las rodillas. Ahi empieza todo

ya lo dice la biblia ... los tios por un lado y ellas por otro


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Ago 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Pero es que si un compañero de trabajo necesita datos, información o lo que sea se le debe de dar caiga bien o mal.
> 
> Lo que estás hablando denota una falta de profesionalidad aberrante (no lo digo por ti), porque si alguien da preferencia a otro porque le cae mejor o peor es de ser un profesional de mierda.
> 
> ...



Dan ganas de no contratar, sinceramente. La faena buena la saca uno mismo, pero cuando contratas, les estás pagando el tabaco a los remeros. Además que su profesionalidad vale horo jeje.


----------



## chad1950 (12 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A ver, es de ser un poco imbecil ir de estiraillo, sobre todo si es un curro fisico donde tarde o temprano tendras que pedir ayuda a un compañero.
> 
> Entiendo que al final si va de ese plan los compañeros le collejearan duro.



Una cosa es pedir ayuda a un compañero, y otra muy diferente es darse sus "confianzitas". Al trabajo se va a realizar tus tareas asignadas y que te paguen por ello, independientemente si es un trabajo físico o no. Lo demás pasa a segundo plano. Nadie te debe una amistad.


----------



## chad1950 (12 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que lo del trabajo en equipo se ha sobredimensionado sí, pero en una empresa no eres más que el engranaje de una maquinaria. Si tu trabajas a tu bola, estás jodiendo el trabajo del resto de engranajes
> 
> Como símil, ya puedes ser el mejor delantero o portero de fútbol del mundo, que sin alguien que te la pase, o te ayude a desmarcarte pocos goles meterás, y sin una buena defensa y sin gente que te haga una buena cobertura o presione, te vas a hinchar a recoger balones de la red



Otro burro que no entiende que un compañero de trabajo =/= amigo.


----------



## chad1950 (12 Ago 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Puedo opinar que a simple vista los dos pueden ser unos hijos de puta, conozco los dos casos, el enchufado cabrón que se protege ocultando su ignorancia e incompetencia a través del "yo no vengo a hacer amigos, aquí estoy para trabajar".



"Trabajando toda la vida" según tú y no has aprendido que nadie, ni siquiera un compañer@ de trabajo, te debe su amistad. Nadie lo hace.

Prefiero 1001 veces a un compañero de trabajo "que sólo va a lo suyo", que al típico estúpido pelagatos que sólo va a convertir el ambiente laboral más estresante de lo que debe ser. 

Al final del día, somos adultos, responsables y consientes. Y hay que comportarse como tales.


----------



## chad1950 (12 Ago 2022)

No hay mascotas en el trabajo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Ago 2022)

será un trepa


----------



## Tocomocho77 (27 Ago 2022)

Bien hecho por el nuevo, en el trabajo se habla lo justo y necesario: con lo bien que se está en silencio, y más una persona que acaba de llegar, que no conoce el entorno ni a sus compañeros y lo último que tiene ganas es que un imbécil bromista le haga gilipolleces como si estuvieran en el instituto.

¿A una persona que no conoces de nada que confianzas son esas de meterle basura en la mochila? Es para hostiarle hasta Navidad.

..y como han comentado más arriba creo...luego está el rollo de quedar pa cenar, grupitos de Wp, cumpleaños ( Yo les he dicho a mis compañeros que mi cumpleaños es el 26 de diciembre para que no toquen las pelotas). Y la 
chupipandi (charos derroidas) que se encargan de organizar 'eventos' de findesemana. No sé como decirles ya de forma sútil que no les quiero ver el careto también los sábados.


----------

